# The quack needs to give me my helmet back drivler#27!



## Seth carter (Jul 2, 2012)

u better not have scratched my paint job  the cold adult bevrages will served shortly


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm just not cut out for this parenting thing . . .


----------



## mattech (Jul 2, 2012)

are'nt you so proud.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm just not cut out for this parenting thing . . .



That has not stopped you from having GON chilluns and what better way to get better at it.


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> That has not stopped you from having GON chilluns and what better way to get better at it.



what you sayin'?........practice makes perfect?......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2012)

rydert said:


> what you sayin'?........practice makes perfect?......



In some cases it does, others it just ingrains the wrong behavior.   Or should that be ingrates?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2012)

I have never made a mistake as a father.......y'all need some advice? or advil? either way I can help!..........ding whipyerkidz!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 3, 2012)

Mornin ya'll.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 3, 2012)

Mornin Everybody..


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2012)

Good merning


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2012)

Poor ol Unk. Lookin like even his golden child is givin him fits


----------



## cramer (Jul 3, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> In some cases it does, others it just ingrains the wrong behavior.   Or should that be inbreds?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2012)

rydert said:


> what you sayin'?........practice makes perfect?......



Nuttin wrong with just practicin...jus sayin! 


Mornin y'all....I completely forgot about a Dr's appt. yesterday


----------



## baldfish (Jul 3, 2012)

How do and a good morning to you yall


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin wrong with just practicin...jus sayin!
> 
> 
> Mornin y'all....I completely forgot about a Dr's appt. yesterday



ahhh docterz are overrated.........take 10 uf these and call me in the mernin.

I wish I wuz fishin!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2012)

How can I be possibly be held accountable for "my" chelluns behavior/ spellig(hehe)/word structure(or lack there of) WHEN half of their genetics come from da Mama's ????



I'ma  Stawker on da move, hit and run . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm just not cut out for this parenting thing . . .


 go take some classes then, the boy ain't done it right, no video, no nuttin AND he's talking about serving adult beverages?!?!? well, ok, that one can slide..............


baldfish said:


> How do and a good morning to you yall


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 3, 2012)

Day two of the Uverse upgrade. Had to send the field tech back, equipment hadn't arrived. Per UPS it left Memphis two days *before* it was ordered and is sitting at the Louisville KY facility. However the CS agents I talked to assured me it would be delivered by "end of day" yesterday. I assured them it wouldn't. It didn't. The very nice lady I talked to promised to call me at 08:00 to verify package arrival and re-schedule the techs appointment. She must be using the forum clock.....

After all the years I've spent dealing with AT&T, both professionally and personally, I'm not surprised.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2012)

I gotta do my taxes 

Y'all have fun


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Day two of the Uverse upgrade. Had to send the field tech back, equipment hadn't arrived. Per UPS it left Memphis two days *before* it was ordered and is sitting at the Louisville KY facility. However the CS agents I talked to assured me it would be delivered by "end of day" yesterday. I assured them it wouldn't. It didn't. The very nice lady I talked to promised to call me at 08:00 to verify package arrival and re-schedule the techs appointment. She must be using the forum clock.....
> 
> After all the years I've spent dealing with AT&T, both professionally and personally, I'm not surprised.


 good luck!


Jeff C. said:


> I gotta do my taxes
> 
> Y'all have fun


 have fun!


----------



## kracker (Jul 3, 2012)

Poor ol' Quack

He buys their books, sends 'em to school and whadda they do? Turn into Seth, that's what.

Morning folks.....


----------



## baldfish (Jul 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How can I be possibly be held accountable for "my" chelluns behavior/ spellig(hehe)/word structure(or lack there of) WHEN half of their genetics come from da Mama's ????
> 
> 
> 
> I'ma  Stawker on da move, hit and run . . .



Your old why don't you say 
try to hit and hobble off 



Keebs said:


> go take some classes then, the boy ain't done it right, no video, no nuttin AND he's talking about serving adult beverages?!?!? well, ok, that one can slide..............



Morning Sweetie


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Morning Sweetie


 howudoin?


----------



## baldfish (Jul 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> howudoin?



I am doing just fine closed on my house moved in and still trying to unpack. Dont know if I will be able to handle the big house payment of 443 with taxes and insurance


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 3, 2012)

baldfish said:


> Your old why don't you say
> try to hit and hobble off
> 
> 
> ...






Very good chance, this ole boy will fool ya . . .


----------



## baldfish (Jul 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Very good chance, this ole boy will fool ya . . .



You may fool some but not me Old Man


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2012)

baldfish said:


> I am doing just fine closed on my house moved in and still trying to unpack. Dont know if I will be able to handle the big house payment of 443 with taxes and insurance


 Congrats!!!  You Can Do IT!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Very good chance, this ole boy will fool ya . . .





baldfish said:


> You may fool some but not me Old Man


 why does "Clash of the Titans" come to my mind?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2012)

baldfish said:


> You may fool some but not me Old Man


Y so harsh? 


Keebs said:


> Congrats!!!  You Can Do IT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> why does "Clash of the Titans" come to my mind?



mernin keebs


----------



## baldfish (Jul 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Congrats!!!  You Can Do IT!!!!!!
> 
> 
> why does "Clash of the Titans" come to my mind?



Yes I can it 's one hundred and sixty cheaper than what i was paying rent for

He is washed up he can't hang with me


----------



## baldfish (Jul 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Y so harsh?
> 
> 
> mernin keebs



How is the truth harsh it's just Truth


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mernin keebs


 mornin!


baldfish said:


> Yes I can it 's one hundred and sixty cheaper than what i was paying rent for
> 
> _*He is washed up he can't hang with me*_


Good deal!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2012)

baldfish said:


> How is the truth harsh it's just Truth



careful, Quack knows Chuck Norris


----------



## baldfish (Jul 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> careful, Quack knows Chuck Norris



All he knows is the mans name and he says it to feel tought for a second


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2012)

baldfish said:


> All he knows is the mans name and he says it to feel _*tought *_for a second


 Seth?????? have you hacked the baldfish?!?!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2012)

Mornin' Y'all!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Mornin' Y'all!


 Hiya Crickett!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2012)

Homemade blueberry muffins at break


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Crickett!



Hey Keebs!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2012)

May all of you have a safe and happy Independance Day.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> May all of you have a safe and happy Independance Day.



Back at you. 

Morning everyone


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2012)

fresh peaches from Peach County......yummm.........yummm........


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How can I be possibly be held accountable for "my" chelluns behavior/ spellig(hehe)/word structure(or lack there of) WHEN half of their genetics come from da Mama's ????




Then you know. The good from your wife, the bad from you.  jk....ish.


----------



## kracker (Jul 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> May all of you have a safe and happy Independance Day.


Thanks Nic,
You too.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Homemade blueberry muffins at break


 fresh, homemade peach cobbler............ yeah, I done goooooood!


Crickett said:


> Hey Keebs!!!


 I NEED your cup............ filled up!!!!!


Nicodemus said:


> May all of you have a safe and happy Independance Day.


 To you too, Nick! And The Redhead, her Ma AND Klem of course!


Lukikus2 said:


> Back at you.
> 
> Morning everyone


 well hey there stranger!


rydert said:


> fresh peaches ......yummm.........yummm........


 I know what ya mean!


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> well hey there stranger!



Been awful busy.

Hi Keebs


----------



## snookdoctor (Jul 3, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm just not cut out for this parenting thing . . .



Give the boy his helmet so he can go out and play.

You might have to esplain that one to him.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


> Been awful busy.
> 
> Hi Keebs


 now a days, being busy is a good thing!


snookdoctor said:


> Give the boy his helmet so he can go out and play.
> 
> You might have to esplain that one to him.


Naaawww, Sethus knows all the ins & outs of InSchoolSuspension, he don't need any help............


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2012)

PBnJ, chips, powerade an oreos


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2012)

did i miss anything?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> Then you know. The good from your wife, the bad from you.  jk....ish.



What did the chilluns mommas contribute


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 3, 2012)

Howdy everyone! 

Got the new phone set up. Got Hayley's phone set up, deleted all the crazy contacts. 

Getting ready to send out PM's and texts in just a bit. Gotta figure out how to use the dang thing now!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> did i miss anything?



The menu for second lunch


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> PBnJ, chips, powerade an oreos


did you drunk media text me on purpose last night?


blood on the ground said:


> did i miss anything?


 just the fishing trip, where were you?


Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy everyone!
> 
> Got the new phone set up. Got Hayley's phone set up, deleted all the crazy contacts.
> 
> Getting ready to send out PM's and texts in just a bit. Gotta figure out how to use the dang thing now!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy everyone!
> 
> Got the new phone set up. Got Hayley's phone set up, deleted all the crazy contacts.
> 
> Getting ready to send out PM's and texts in just a bit. Gotta figure out how to use the dang thing now!



Get to it woman 

An hey


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



They didn't send an owner's manual  It's aggravating!



Hankus said:


> Get to it woman
> 
> An hey



Hush!!

And hey back


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> did you drunk media text me on purpose last night?
> 
> just the fishing trip, where were you?



I checked my text record an.............it was purposeful


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> They didn't send an owner's manual  It's aggravating!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You know my saying.......... "Google is yo frwiend".........  wouldn't it be on the internet somewhere?


Hankus said:


> I checked my text record an.............it was purposeful


 alrighty then!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You know my saying.......... "Google is yo frwiend".........  wouldn't it be on the internet somewhere?



Pantech has a link on their site. I just haven't looked yet. Been trying to get contacts loaded. Since my old SIM card is too big for the new phone (it came with a micro SIM) I had to enter everything in manually


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy everyone!
> Got the new phone set up. Got Hayley's phone set up, deleted all the crazy contacts.
> Getting ready to send out PM's and texts in just a bit. Gotta figure out how to use the dang thing now!


howdy lil lady



Hankus said:


> The menu for second lunch


whadjaw have? 


Keebs said:


> did you drunk media text me on purpose last night?
> 
> just the fishing trip, where were you?



say it aint so! .....


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You know my saying.......... "Google is yo frwiend".........  wouldn't it be on the internet somewhere?
> 
> alrighty then!



Figgerrd ya needed a picher of ice cold refreshment


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> howdy lil lady



Hi 



Hankus said:


> Figgerrd ya needed a picher of ice cold refreshment



How come I never get any pics?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Pantech has a link on their site. I just haven't looked yet. Been trying to get contacts loaded. Since my old SIM card is too big for the new phone (it came with a micro SIM) _*I had to enter everything in manually*_


 THAT is a pain!


blood on the ground said:


> say it aint so! .....


 you know I cain't lie to ya like that!


Hankus said:


> Figgerrd ya needed a picher of ice cold refreshment


 picher! picher!!!!! I had my own right in front of me!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> _*How come I never get any pics?*_


 Lawdhavemercychile!!!!!!!! you done done it now!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Lawdhavemercychile!!!!!!!! you done done it now!!!!!!!!





 Oh well. As long as he gets the right number, it's all good.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh well. As long as he gets the right number, it's all good.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2012)

Sucker Punch new number test


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sucker Punch new number test


 dangit, now I know............ she luvs you more than me!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Sucker Punch new number test



Got it.



Keebs said:


> dangit, now I know............ she luvs you more than me!



Aw, ain't no way....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, ain't no way....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2012)

<------Goulosh  but it's good!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 3, 2012)

Don't know what it's called....but I made pasta with veggies cooked in olive oil....man it was good!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Don't know what it's called....but I made pasta with veggies cooked in olive oil....man it was good!



Its called dinner


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <------Goulosh  but it's good!!!


*MY* goulosh is browned deer burger w/cream of mushroom soup, simmered & put over rice/noodles.............. what is yours?


Sugar Plum said:


> Don't know what it's called....but I made pasta with veggies cooked in olive oil....man it was good!


sounds like veggie pasta salad!
I had chicken salad that I dipped with garlic triscuits instead of making a sammich and a salad!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Its called lunch


YeahUp!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> good luck!
> 
> have fun!



   Almost forgot!!! 



Sugar Plum said:


> Don't know what it's called....but I made pasta with veggies cooked in olive oil....man it was good!



Sounds like what I'm eating, cept it also has bacon, black olives, maters, onions, bellpepper, and some kind of cheese ....It is tasty!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Pantech has a link on their site. I just haven't looked yet. Been trying to get contacts loaded. Since my old SIM card is too big for the new phone (it came with a micro SIM) I had to enter everything in manually





Hankus said:


> Sucker Punch new number test





Keebs said:


> dangit, now I know............ she luvs you more than me!





Sugar Plum said:


> Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> Aw, ain't no way....



Yup...makes ya wonder...don't it?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Almost forgot!!!
> 
> 
> _*whhhhaaaaaaaaaaa??????????????*_
> Sounds like what I'm eating, cept it also has bacon, black olives, maters, onions, bellpepper, and some kind of cheese ....It is tasty!!


 bacon the only meat?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> *MY* goulosh is browned deer burger w/cream of mushroom soup, simmered & put over rice/noodles.............. what is yours?
> 
> sounds like veggie pasta salad!
> I had chicken salad that I dipped with garlic triscuits instead of making a sammich and a salad!



Goulosh to me is anything that I don't know what it's called


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Goulosh to me is anything that I don't know what it's called


that'll work.....


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> fresh, homemade peach cobbler............ yeah, I done goooooood!
> 
> I NEED your cup............ filled up!!!!!
> 
> ...



Here ya go............


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2012)

Keebs??? How come skrowngy shaggy lookin` Klem gets 2  and I only get 1??? 


Cortney, got it.


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Pantech has a link on their site. I just haven't looked yet. Been trying to get contacts loaded. Since my old SIM card is too big for the new phone (it came with a micro SIM) I had to enter everything in manually



Just an FYI they make adapters for the different sizes of SD cards. Would allow you to copy from one to another. May not help at the moment sine I'm sure you don't want to wait, but they're good to have on hand. Also if you have data cables for your phones you can transfer every thing from one phone to your puter and then to the other phone.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Here ya go............



Fill me one too, while you're at it


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Yup...makes ya wonder...don't it?



Every where I be there you be


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2012)

MizT is textin me all nice stuff, cuttin up, and gigglin.....she must want sumpin


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Fill me one too, while you're at it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2012)

Just spilled half a glass of sweet tea on my tax papers


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin wrong with just practicin...jus sayin!





Jeff C. said:


> MizT is textin me all nice stuff, cuttin up, and gigglin.....she must want sumpin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Here ya go............


 bad Crickett!


Nicodemus said:


> Keebs??? How come skrowngy shaggy lookin` Klem gets 2  and I only get 1???
> 
> 
> Cortney, got it.


Awww shucks............ here ya go......      
but don't let the Redhead see that, I don't want HER upset wiff me!
 You done got Sugar Plums new number toooo?????????


Hankus said:


> Every where I be there you be


 and it's begun............... mmmmwwahahahahaha


Jeff C. said:


> MizT is textin me all nice stuff, cuttin up, and gigglin.....she must want sumpin


 ya think?


rydert said:


>


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 3, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Here ya go............





Right now, I need that cup full of crushed ice, and then filled slam full of bourbon whiskey. Just about as much as it will hold...


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2012)

Whats goin on folks


----------



## Crickett (Jul 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> bad Crickett!
> 
> Awww shucks............ here ya go......
> but don't let the Redhead see that, I don't want HER upset wiff me!
> ...



Need another? 



Nicodemus said:


> Right now, I need that cup full of crushed ice, and then filled slam full of bourbon whiskey. Just about as much as it will hold...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Right now, I need that cup full of crushed ice, and then filled slam full of bourbon whiskey. Just about as much as it will hold...


 we need to have a confab!


slip said:


> Whats goin on folks


 whatchaheard?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2012)

rydert said:


>





Keebs said:


> bad Crickett!
> 
> Awww shucks............ here ya go......
> but don't let the Redhead see that, I don't want HER upset wiff me!
> ...




 Who knows


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2012)

I had 4 Krystal burgers and chili cheese fries fo lunch.......my tummy is starting to hurt.  


I did see a Chevy pick-up in the Krystal's parking lot in Lawrenceville that had a GON sticker on it.  Who was it????


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I had 4 Krystal burgers and chili cheese fries fo lunch.......my tummy is starting to hurt.
> 
> 
> I did see a Chevy pick-up in the Krystal's parking lot in Lawrenceville that had a GON sticker on it.  Who was it????



Lay on your back, lift feet and bend knees, then pedal like you're riding a bike


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Lay on your back, lift feet and bend knees, then pedal like you're riding a bike



Not a bad idear; that should get things a movin


----------



## rydert (Jul 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Lay on your back, lift feet and bend knees, then pedal like you're riding a bike




a mental pic of that just went through my head................I may never be the same.............


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2012)

Its to hot ta fish,to hot fer golf and just right at home


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2012)




----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2012)

y'all have a good howiday!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 3, 2012)

its good to be King


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2012)

Keebs said:


> we need to have a confab!
> 
> whatchaheard?



Roosters crowing, dogs barking, mice pooting ... been kinda quiet.



Since ill be working and may not be around here in time, Happy 4th of July everyone. Dont blow off any fingers or start any forest fires.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2012)

slip said:


> Roosters crowing, dogs barking, mice pooting ... been kinda quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> Since ill be working and may not be around here in time, Happy 4th of July everyone. Dont blow off any fingers or start any forest fires.


I'll be working too, just come in a bit later and not even be in the office, be out in the heat............ but I do love to people watch, it's better than "People of Wal Mart"!

Happy 4th  and remember who made it possible for us!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> y'all have a good howiday!!!





slip said:


> Roosters crowing, dogs barking, mice pooting ... been kinda quiet.
> 
> 
> 
> Since ill be working and may not be around here in time, Happy 4th of July everyone. Dont blow off any fingers or start any forest fires.





Keebs said:


> I'll be working too, just come in a bit later and not even be in the office, be out in the heat............ but I do love to people watch, it's better than "People of Wal Mart"!
> 
> Happy 4th  and remember who made it possible for us!



Backatchall!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2012)

Reiced the beer  Hope I get off bout 530


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Reiced the beer  Hope I get off bout 530



Don't go by the forum clock!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 3, 2012)

Gotta go pick up a butt at the grocery store and some fixins to go with it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gotta go pick up a butt at the grocery store and some fixins to go with it.



Don't know what I'm cookin yet


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gotta go pick up a butt at the grocery store and some fixins to go with it.



Dang; just dang.....where is Quack when ya need him


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Dang; just dang.....where is Quack when ya need him



Go fer it!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gotta go pick up a butt at the grocery store and some fixins to go with it.



When I was single I would have the same thought.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 3, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> When I was single I would have the same thought.



I thought it, was skeerd to say it.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 3, 2012)

Another project on my desk to do, so I'll leave ya'll with.........................................................................................





































4th of July Pictures - Quotes - Photobucket


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2012)

Later Y'all!!! Have a Great 4th


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gotta go pick up a butt at the grocery store and some fixins to go with it.








gobbleinwoods said:


> When I was single I would have the same thought.




Gobblin, I was thinking that I was probably the only one that was having that thought after reading Sugar Plum's post.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gotta go pick up a butt at the grocery store and some fixins to go with it.





hdm03 said:


> Dang; just dang.....where is Quack when ya need him





Jeff C. said:


> Go fer it!!





gobbleinwoods said:


> When I was single I would have the same thought.





pstrahin said:


> I thought it, was skeerd to say it.





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, I was thinking that I was probably the only one that was having that thought after reading Sugar Plum's post.



OK...I'll bite...watts we talkin bout?       


I hope everybody has a safe and enjoyable Independance Day!       Don't drink and drive...zero tolerance out there!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2012)

HEY C

Imma hafta come drank an cook wid ya soon bro.I have a need to know what Jman is up to


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> HEY C
> 
> Imma hafta come drank an cook wid ya soon bro.I have a need to know what Jman is up to



Comon, anytime!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Comon, anytime!!



I'll check my schedule


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2012)

hankus said:


> i'll check my schedule



4-10


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 3, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Dang; just dang.....where is Quack when ya need him







Jeff C. said:


> Go fer it!!



 



pstrahin said:


> I thought it, was skeerd to say it.







EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Gobblin, I was thinking that I was probably the only one that was having that thought after reading Sugar Plum's post.







boneboy96 said:


> OK...I'll bite...watts we talkin bout?



They're in a tizzy about my butt comment 



Hankus said:


> HEY C
> 
> Imma hafta come drank an cook wid ya soon bro.I have a need to know what Jman is up to



You'd better make a visit on your way through....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> They're in a tizzy about my butt comment
> 
> 
> 
> You'd better make a visit on your way through....



You stuck yours out....I held mine!!  


All tree of us are gonna come over dere and terrorize ya!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> All tree of us are gonna come over dere and terrorize ya!!!





Sugar Plum said:


> Promises, promises, promises


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2012)

Fixin to chow down on some baby backs, butter peas, silver queen creamed corn, sliced maters, onion, and peppers.....soon as da biskits get done


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 3, 2012)

<-------- Biskit with homemade peach preserves for dessert


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2012)

Aigs, bacon (that tasted like mullet), an booberry muffin


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2012)

If the radio werks I ain drinkin alone


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Aigs, bacon (that tasted like mullet), an booberry muffin



Bacon that tasted like mullet ...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 3, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You stuck yours out....I held mine!!
> 
> 
> All tree of us are gonna come over dere and terrorize ya!!!



Promise?? 



Hankus said:


>



 Whachoo watchin'?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 3, 2012)

slip said:


> Bacon that tasted like mullet ...



I like murrett 

Work bearable do fer I rekon 



Sugar Plum said:


> Whachoo watchin'?



My pm box 

WASSUP


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I like murrett
> 
> Work bearable do fer I rekon
> 
> ...



Would somebody who speaks Hankusnese a little better then i like to translate that for me please?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 3, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I like murrett
> 
> Work bearable do fer I rekon
> 
> ...



Whacha watchin yer PM box fer? 

Nuffin'. Drinkin' a beer and watchin Dr. Who.



slip said:


> Would somebody who speaks Hankusnese a little better then i like to translate that for me please?



Uhhhh.....murret=mullet. That's all I got. Sorry, Slip


----------



## slip (Jul 3, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Uhhhh.....murret=mullet. That's all I got. Sorry, Slip



Yeah that was the only part i got too ...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 3, 2012)

slip said:


> Yeah that was the only part i got too ...





Oh well....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2012)

May your fourth be patriotic


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 4, 2012)

HAPPY 4TH OF JULY TO ALL OF YOU DRIVELERS !!!!

I hope that everyone has a fun and safe day today.  I offer my thanks to every soldier, past, present, and future, that has made our Independence Day possible.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Work bearable do fer I rekon



  Mebbe do=so 



gobbleinwoods said:


> May your fourth be patriotic



Mornin, an yers too 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY 4TH OF JULY TO ALL OF YOU DRIVELERS !!!!
> 
> I hope that everyone has a fun and safe day today.  I offer my thanks to every soldier, past, present, and future, that has made our Independence Day possible.



I offer mine as well


----------



## kracker (Jul 4, 2012)




----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 4, 2012)

Well...Happy Hump Day and Independance Day!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 4, 2012)

Mornin, and hope yall have a great Independance day!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 4, 2012)

good mernin Woody's


----------



## snookdoctor (Jul 4, 2012)

Happy 4th, dribblers. 

Just remember, if someone hands you their beer and say "watch iss".....step away quickly.

Be safe!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2012)

Morning, People!
Yesterday was an incredibly long day at da Big House. Got home about midnight and was really expecting to have to go back in.
 Hope everyone has a safe and happy 4th. Thinking some oven baked bbq chicken legs for supper sounds good.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Morning, People!
> Yesterday was an incredibly long day at da Big House. Got home about midnight and was really expecting to have to go back in.
> Hope everyone has a safe and happy 4th. Thinking some oven baked bbq chicken legs for supper sounds good.



I am still draggin after yesterday......report from ICU indicates the pt. probably pushed air through graft after bed bath....made full recovery.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> I am still draggin after yesterday......report from ICU indicates the pt. probably pushed air through graft after bed bath....made full recovery.......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


>



....gotta watch for the snipers in the trees...........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ....gotta watch for the snipers in the trees...........



ninjee's........ i hate ninjee's.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> ninjee's........ i hate ninjee's.



Yeppers.......they just make more work for us


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 4, 2012)

B-E-E-R-R-U-N


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> B-E-E-R-R-U-N



You don't have to run for it.....it is sitting in the cooler at the store......


----------



## Hankus (Jul 4, 2012)

Werkin in the heat


----------



## Hankus (Jul 4, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> You don't have to run for it.....it is sitting in the cooler at the store......



Actually its been on ice in my truck since 7


----------



## kracker (Jul 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> B-E-E-R-R-U-N


Thanks, now I've got Todd Snider songs running through my head


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Actually its been on ice in my truck since 7



got ya some bbq to go with the cold brew?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Actually its been on ice in my truck since 7



Admiration for a man who plans ahead.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 4, 2012)

kracker said:


> Thanks, now I've got Todd Snider songs running through my head



That yer fro kracker 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> got ya some bbq to go with the cold brew?



Naw, but I jus finished off a steak fer lunch 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Admiration for a man who plans ahead.



I get em in the mornin when I'm totin a cooler  so I don't hafta go to town in the evenin


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Actually its been on ice in my truck since 7


Slacker!!............Mines been on ice since 7:00 pm yesterday!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2012)

How y'all iz??? Hope everyone is havin a good Independence Day  

Caught a one eyed bass this mornin  Missed about 6 more  Don't know what my problem was  mostly bad hook sets mixed in wiff idjit mistakes  

Get'em next time!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 4, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Slacker!!............Mines been on ice since 7:00 pm yesterday!!



We are talkin bout hankus........he drank all of last nights beer..last night.......a full cooler of beer is like waving a carrot in front of a rabbit


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> How y'all iz??? Hope everyone is havin a good Independence Day
> 
> Caught a one eyed bass this mornin  Missed about 6 more  Don't know what my problem was  mostly bad hook sets mixed in wiff idjit mistakes
> 
> Get'em next time!!



All is good so far.......on call but free from the big house at this point.........hope to stay that way.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2012)

All is good here too, now. Coolin down and fixin to tear into a couple of mater sammiches. Gonna go hang out in a pool and I'll grill some steaks this evenin, then maybe take in a fireworks display.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 4, 2012)

steak for lunch!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 4, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> How y'all iz??? Hope everyone is havin a good Independence Day
> 
> Caught a one eyed bass this mornin  Missed about 6 more  Don't know what my problem was  mostly bad hook sets mixed in wiff idjit mistakes
> 
> Get'em next time!!


Sounds like your morning was more productive than mine!!!.........I was up late last night cooking for today!!



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> We are talkin bout hankus........he drank all of last nights beer..last night.......a full cooler of beer is like waving a carrot in front of a rabbit


Didn't think of that!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 4, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> We are talkin bout hankus........he drank all of last nights beer..last night.......a full cooler of beer is like waving a carrot in front of a rabbit



Howd you know 


Ice only lasts a day in my cooler in these temps, so I dont buy in large quantities knowin I'll be 20 feet away from em when I ice up in the mornin.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 4, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Sounds like your morning was more productive than mine!!!.........I was up late last night cooking for today!!
> 
> Didn't think of that!!!



BTDT.....decided to go with steaks this evenin, I cooked ribs last weekend.

Don't know about the productive part, all I could manage was 'A' one-eyed bass 

RUTT,  to you and Ms Elaine!!

Fixin to ice da beer and head out!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> steak for lunch!



bacon, egg, and cheese sammich.


----------



## kracker (Jul 4, 2012)

*


Hankus said:



			That yer fro kracker 

Click to expand...

*


Hankus said:


> Nah man, that fro belongs to the drummer for Uncle Lucius.
> 
> It is a killer fro...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 4, 2012)

kracker said:


> Thanks, now I've got Todd Snider songs running through my head





Got slaw shredded and mixed up, potatoes and eggs coolin' off to mix up for tater salad, butt on the smoker....watermelon didn't make it...we ate it with lunch 

Guess i'll have to mix up some nanner puddin' to go with the bbq


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> bacon, egg, and cheese sammich.



rather have a big steak a baked tater an a fresh mater


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> rather have a big steak a baked tater an a fresh mater



Yeah?
Me too.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 4, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Yeah?
> Me too.



well ur a little late its all gone


----------



## GAX (Jul 4, 2012)

hmmmmm.... Just want to say hello to all my old friends...


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 4, 2012)

GAX said:


> hmmmmm.... Just want to say hello to all my old friends...



hello


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2012)

GAX said:


> hmmmmm.... Just want to say hello to all my old friends...



GRAAANT!!!!!! 
Hope you'll come back more often!


----------



## slip (Jul 4, 2012)

They made me earn my pay today! Busiest day i've ever worked and toasty warm again.





GAX said:


> hmmmmm.... Just want to say hello to all my old friends...



Dang man, its been a whiiiiiiile.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 4, 2012)

slip said:


> They made me earn my pay today! Busiest day i've ever worked and toasty warm again.



Werkin a torch with mandatory extra breaks. I feel ya cause its killin this fat boy. No tellin how bad it'll affect a lil boy


----------



## slip (Jul 4, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Werkin a torch with mandatory extra breaks. I feel ya cause its killin this fat boy. No tellin how bad it'll affect a lil boy



It bout killed me the first day Done got used to it now, though ... heck 5 buggys together probably weigh as much as i do.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 4, 2012)

Holy cow!!!!! He just walked!! Got up and walked!!!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Holy cow!!!!! He just walked!! Got up and walked!!!!


Fun, fun, fun


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Holy cow!!!!! He just walked!! Got up and walked!!!!




And now for his next trick, He's going vertical!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 4, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Holy cow!!!!! He just walked!! Got up and walked!!!!



We talkin about Hankus?


----------



## kracker (Jul 4, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> We talkin about Hankus?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 4, 2012)

Whut


----------



## slip (Jul 4, 2012)

Ahhh dadgum ....

Sittin on the porch mindin my own bidness ... and Flossie hears jazzy bark in the house and turns to run in, slamming her big thick skull into my right (bad) knee at full speed. As bad as that hurt me i dunno how she didnt knock her self out. She had to be see'n little birdies for a while.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 4, 2012)

I'll seed ya


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 4, 2012)

GAX said:


> hmmmmm.... Just want to say hello to all my old friends...


Good to see you back around these parts!!

Hope you can come back again!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 4, 2012)

Booooorrrrreeeddd


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 5, 2012)

OK my fellow drivelers, the fireworks are over, the bar-b-que is all gone, the temperature is still hot, and it is a THIRSTY THURSDAY.


Skip the coffee today and bring on Hankus and his truckload of ice cold BEER !!!

Now for all of you working folks, it is time to get your rears in gear and be a productive tax-paying citizen today.  Afterall, there are 2 million Georgians just sitting around waiting for your handout so they can go play the lottery, go the grocery store and buy all of the really "choice" steaks and seafood, buy another hoop-dee, and buy some new 26" rims for it.  Yep, that is about all that I have seen at the grocery store this past week and about all that I saw yesterday riding around smoking their blunts and playing those dang Boom-Boxes at about 150 decibels.  I can't wait until my new weapon against the "baby's daddies", underwear showing with pants on the ground, ugly hoop-dees with even more ugly rims, and most of all those irritating loud Boom-Boxes.  My new weapon is called a Boom-Box Vaporizer that includes the entire hoop-dee along with the stupid occupants.  Hey, a person can dream, can't he ???  That about covers my rant this morning.

Now back to our regular scheduled programming.....


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 5, 2012)

Good Morning peeps.... back to the grind.........


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 5, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK my fellow drivelers, the fireworks are over, the bar-b-que is all gone, the temperature is still hot, and it is a THIRSTY THURSDAY.
> 
> 
> Skip the coffee today and bring on Hankus and his truckload of ice cold BEER !!!
> ...



I always enjoy your posts Mike!       Happy Thirsty Thursday to all yee drivelers...Gonna be a long day today.     Going to clean up the grout, seal the grout and then start putting everything back in the kitchen.  Hard part is I can't drag the stuff back in like I dragged it out...don't want to scratch up the tiles in the process.       I should be able to manage some time on the water tomorrow though...     Keep kewl and stay hydrated!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 5, 2012)

Mornin


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 5, 2012)

Is it Friday yet??????? My beer titers are low......


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Jul 5, 2012)

Morning gang.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 5, 2012)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning gang.



Mornin RM.....fixin to head to the bighouse...Y'all have a good one!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2012)

Is this a second Moanday this week or what?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Mornin


hank lets talk about your daddy!


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Is it Friday yet??????? My beer titers are low......


whats a titer?


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Morning gang.


how ya doin ya dang redneck!?


gobbleinwoods said:


> Is this a second Moanday this week or what?


yep its mundy! After tomarru I am off until the 17th


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2012)

just help me make it through today & I'm outta here for at LEAST a threeeeee day weekend, if not four!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just help me make it through today & I'm outta here for at LEAST a threeeeee day weekend, if not four!



You just had off yesterday  






or at least you didn't go into the office.   

morning keebsservedhotdogsyesterday.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> You just had off yesterday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Lawd at the people we had out there!!!!!!  There were everywhere I tell ya, EVERYWHERE!!!!!!!
 Mornin Gobler!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> just help me make it through today & I'm outta here for at LEAST a threeeeee day weekend, if not four!





You`ll make it. And I hope you have a great weekend of peace and quiet.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> hank lets talk about your daddy!
> 
> whats a titer?
> 
> ...



Which one an what about


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You`ll make it. And I hope you have a great weekend of _*peace and quiet*_.


 that's what I'ma searching for!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> You`ll make it. And I hope you have a great weekend of peace and quiet.


mornin sir.


Hankus said:


> Which one an what about


you ever heard that hank jr song


Keebs said:


> men's what I'ma searching for!



 wha???????


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> wha???????


 Hey, I'm single, I'm over 21 and legal, what's the big deal?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey, I'm single, I'm over 21 and legal, what's the big deal?



 good point


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey, I'm single, I'm over 21 and legal, what's the big deal?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you're jail bait to me!



but not me


----------



## Hankus (Jul 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin sir.
> 
> you ever heard that hank jr song
> 
> ...



I have not......


----------



## Hankus (Jul 5, 2012)

Im in da caddy today


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> mornin sir.
> 
> you ever heard that hank jr song
> 
> ...




Mornin`, Blood.




Keebs said:


> you're jail bait to me!





I`m a whole lot older than you, but I still tip my hat to you, with a lot of respect.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you're jail bait to me!



I'm 40 years old and still not legal???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2012)

I hate taxes!!! 

Mornin folks!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> but not me


but married............. 


Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`, Blood.
> I`m a whole lot older than you, but I still tip my hat to you, with a lot of respect.


 yes you do, you do know you're one of the last of a dying breed, don't ya?  At least I think you have passed on some good genes to Klem!


hdm03 said:


> I'm 40 years old and still not legal???


 that's right!


Jeff C. said:


> I hate taxes!!!
> 
> Mornin folks!!


 Hi there!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> but married.............
> 
> yes you do, you do know you're one of the last of a dying breed, don't ya?  At least I think you have passed on some good genes to Klem!
> 
> ...



not yet!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> not yet!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Hey, I'm single, I'm over 21 and legal, what's the big deal?







Keebs said:


> you're jail bait to me!



I am??? 



Keebs said:


> but married.............
> 
> yes you do, you do know you're one of the last of a dying breed, don't ya?  At least I think you have passed on some good genes to Klem!
> 
> ...



How youuuuu doin??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I am???
> How youuuuu doin??


 you fall in the ..................... hhhhhmmmm, category...........


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 5, 2012)

Howdy peoples.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Howdy peoples.


 Howdy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2012)

Y'all might get a kick out of this!!!!

I was heading over to my Cuz's yesterday to play in the pool and maintain it while he's on vacation. 
Anyway, I stopped right up the road at a lil bitty store to pick up some extra colld beverages and ice. 
It's a very small, cramped lil store, and if someone is standing at the counter you almost can't get by them. 

Well, I walked in and there was a big ol boy and his woman (I reckon) standing there and neither made even the slightest adjustment for me to get in. So, I just thought to myself I can be just as rude and just make my way on in, bumping into him, and as I passed to her REAR, the back of my hand brushed her JUNK  

I didn't think anything of it and turned down the very narrow aisle to the coolers in the rear.

 About halfway there she blurts out " White boy just copped a feel on my BUTT". I turned around and told her to "bill me". She then said, " wha ti u firin up da grill?" I said, "Do what?" "wha ti u firin up da grill?" I told her, "about 6, why?" She said, "Imon com gimme a plate, where you stay? You don't git dis fo free!!!"


----------



## Hankus (Jul 5, 2012)

Werkin upstairs an sweatin out them brews. 

I'd rather be catfishin an replinishin the beer supply in my blood


----------



## Hankus (Jul 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all might get a kick out of this!!!!
> 
> I was heading over to my Cuz's yesterday to play in the pool and maintain it while he's on vacation.
> Anyway, I stopped right up the road at a lil bitty store to pick up some extra colld beverages and ice.
> ...



Atta boy


----------



## kracker (Jul 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all might get a kick out of this!!!!
> 
> I was heading over to my Cuz's yesterday to play in the pool and maintain it while he's on vacation.
> Anyway, I stopped right up the road at a lil bitty store to pick up some extra colld beverages and ice.
> ...



Well, did you fix her a plate?


and the first person that says this post is useless without pics......a pox be upon you!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2012)

kracker said:


> Well, did you fix her a plate?
> 
> 
> and the first person that says this post is useless without pics......a pox be upon you!!



Tweren't no left-overs til dis moanin!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all might get a kick out of this!!!!
> 
> I was heading over to my Cuz's yesterday to play in the pool and maintain it while he's on vacation.
> Anyway, I stopped right up the road at a lil bitty store to pick up some extra colld beverages and ice.
> ...





Hankus said:


> Werkin upstairs an sweatin out them brews.
> 
> _*I'd rather be catfishin an replinishin the beer supply in my bloo**d*_


 I could handle doing that myself!


kracker said:


> Well, did you fix her a plate?
> 
> 
> and the first person that says this post is useless without pics......a pox be upon you!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I could handle doing that myself!



When I told MizT about it, she was


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> When I told MizT about it, she was


 I can imagine!  You're a good "story teller"!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I can imagine!  You're a good "story teller"!



I ain't no Pookie doe!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2012)

Back to da taxes


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I ain't no Pookie doe!!


 ya'll EACH have your unique ways!


Jeff C. said:


> Back to da taxes


 git it done!


----------



## Crickett (Jul 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all might get a kick out of this!!!!
> 
> I was heading over to my Cuz's yesterday to play in the pool and maintain it while he's on vacation.
> Anyway, I stopped right up the road at a lil bitty store to pick up some extra colld beverages and ice.
> ...




Hey y'all!


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2012)

what's up folks........dang storms blowed the doors off my skeet houses.........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2012)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!


 Hey gal!


rydert said:


> what's up folks........dang storms blowed the doors off my skeet houses.........


 Daaannnngggggg!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 5, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Howdy peoples.


what up!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Y'all might get a kick out of this!!!!
> 
> I was heading over to my Cuz's yesterday to play in the pool and maintain it while he's on vacation.
> Anyway, I stopped right up the road at a lil bitty store to pick up some extra colld beverages and ice.
> ...





Hankus said:


> Werkin upstairs an sweatin out them brews.
> 
> I'd rather be catfishin an replinishin the beer supply in my blood


yep we are kinfolks


Jeff C. said:


> Tweren't no left-overs til dis moanin!!





rydert said:


> what's up folks........dang storms blowed the doors off my skeet houses.........



today??


----------



## Hankus (Jul 5, 2012)

Burgers an beans fer dinner eats


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> what up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> today??



Tuesday.......just noticed it this mornin...

thought something looked weird when I drove by yesterday


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ya'll EACH have your unique ways!
> 
> git it done!





Got it all sorted out, missin a couple of expense records  No problem though, I'll make sumpin up 

Just gotta do a little calculatin and put into a form that CPA knows what everything is 



Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!



Hey Ms Crickett....you doin OK?? 



rydert said:


> what's up folks........dang storms blowed the doors off my skeet houses.........



Tweren't too bad here, brother said he had some stuff tore up......



blood on the ground said:


> what up!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1st, 2nd, and tird, I believe!! 



Hankus said:


> Burgers an beans fer dinner eats



<--------Hot roast beef sammiches


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 5, 2012)

... anyone ever make the drive from Atlanta area to FT. Lauderdale? I am going to reall soon but this will be my first trip that far down. any warnings or heads up y'all can give me would be great.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> ... anyone ever make the drive from Atlanta area to FT. Lauderdale? I am going to reall soon but this will be my first trip that far down. any warnings or heads up y'all can give me would be great.


Do the "secret Woody's horn beep" at exit 82, I'll wave back at ya!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> ... anyone ever make the drive from Atlanta area to FT. Lauderdale? I am going to reall soon but this will be my first trip that far down. any warnings or heads up y'all can give me would be great.



It's been too long since I've done it to help you out with any info.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 5, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> ... anyone ever make the drive from Atlanta area to FT. Lauderdale? I am going to reall soon but this will be my first trip that far down. any warnings or heads up y'all can give me would be great.



My son just went down with his friend and family.  I will ask him the details.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2012)

Bbl....


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 5, 2012)

fire hot


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2012)

GAX said:


> hmmmmm.... Just want to say hello to all my old friends...




Grant bro !!!!!!!!!!  






Jeff C. said:


> Y'all might get a kick out of this!!!!
> 
> I was heading over to my Cuz's yesterday to play in the pool and maintain it while he's on vacation.
> Anyway, I stopped right up the road at a lil bitty store to pick up some extra colld beverages and ice.
> ...






OHHHHHHHHH SNAP!!!! 


Youdaman Chief !!!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all might get a kick out of this!!!!
> 
> I was heading over to my Cuz's yesterday to play in the pool and maintain it while he's on vacation.
> Anyway, I stopped right up the road at a lil bitty store to pick up some extra colld beverages and ice.
> ...



holy cow


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Do the "secret Woody's horn beep" at exit 82, I'll wave back at ya!





pstrahin said:


> My son just went down with his friend and family.  I will ask him the details.



Garrett said it took them almost exactly 12 hours from Newnan.  They went I-75 south, cut across Florida Turnpike to I-95 south.  Garrett said it was a boring trip, but he hates to go on trips anyway.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2012)

Where'd erybody go ????


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd erybody go ????



they left when u got here


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 5, 2012)

Kang


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where'd erybody go ????


pppssstttt, over here, quick, close the door 'for Seth see's ya!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2012)

Hey hdm3, where'd YOU go??????


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Can i play?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 5, 2012)

Howdy  I'm just checkin' in....

Got a call asking me for an opinion...so I'mma have to read some posts in order to give a proper one....

And, yes, I *can* be more vague.....


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Can i play?


 the more the merrier............


Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy  I'm just checkin' in....
> 
> Got a call asking me for an opinion...so I'mma have to read some posts in order to give a proper one....
> 
> And, yes, I *can* be more vague.....


_really?_


hdm03 said:


>


 you look like "Mud" now!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> _really?_



Oh yeah. Totally


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Kang



idjit................


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Oh yeah. Totally


 hhhhmmmmmmmmm


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy  I'm just checkin' in....
> 
> Got a call asking me for an opinion...so I'mma have to read some posts in order to give a proper one....
> 
> And, yes, I *can* be more vague.....





vague can be good............sometimes.........


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Y'all might get a kick out of this!!!!
> 
> I was heading over to my Cuz's yesterday to play in the pool and maintain it while he's on vacation.
> Anyway, I stopped right up the road at a lil bitty store to pick up some extra colld beverages and ice.
> ...



How long before you wash your hand?


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 5, 2012)

rydert said:


> idjit................



Yeah, I suck


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 5, 2012)

As a good friend of mine said about Atlanta one time, and I was in full agreement, and feel Albany should be added to the list..."burn it down to ashes, plow it up, and plant it in peas, butterbeans, and squash. If, and a big if, the soil is not so contaminated that it won`t grow anything but sandspurs and stingin` nettles.


Just something to ponder on...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Yeah, I suck


aaaawwwwnow............


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> pppssstttt, over here, quick, close the door 'for Seth see's ya!



TOO LATE


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> As a good friend of mine said about Atlanta one time, and I was in full agreement, and feel Albany should be added to the list..."burn it down to ashes, plow it up, and plant it in peas, butterbeans, and squash. If, and a big if, the soil is not so contaminated that it won`t grow anything but sandspurs and stingin` nettles.
> 
> 
> Just something to ponder on...


As bad as I hate to, I have to agree with you, I've seen it coming for a long time now!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> TOO LATE


 took ya long enough!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> took ya long enough!



just had a chlorine explosion in the yard grass is all dead eyes watering lungs burning


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 5, 2012)

I think my youngin has an earache.


I haven't slept in 8 months......
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





I know they grow up fast, but I can't wait till he sleeps all night and we can kill stuff together.


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> just had a chlorine explosion in the yard grass is all dead eyes watering lungs burning



never mix ammonia and chlorine.........it will blow up.........

just sayin............


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> I think my youngin has an earache.
> 
> 
> I haven't slept in 8 months......
> ...







make yo wife get up with him..............dat is what she is supposed to do........


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 5, 2012)

rydert said:


> never mix ammonia and chlorine.........it will blow up.........
> 
> just sayin............



this was just chlorine for the pool


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> As bad as I hate to, I have to agree with you, I've seen it coming for a long time now!





I`ve never had any loyalty to the place since I`m not from there, just lived there for a while, and the only time I go into Albany is to go to Blackbeards once in a while. Or if there is an emergency. That place is a cesspool and gets worse every day.  

I much prefer Wheeler and Seminole Counties. Around the house here is nice too.


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> this was just chlorine for the pool



oh wow.......at least you want have to cut the grass in that spot.......


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 5, 2012)

rydert said:


> oh wow.......at least you want have to cut the grass in that spot.......



bout 5 foot circle of brownish orange grass


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> just had a chlorine explosion in the yard grass is all dead eyes watering lungs burning


ohgoodlord!


stringmusic said:


> I think my youngin has an earache.
> 
> 
> I haven't slept in 8 months......
> ...


 darlin', you gotz a loooong way to go...........



rydert said:


> make yo wife get up with him..............dat is what she is supposed to do........


please tell Sugar Plum this information............... 


Seth carter said:


> this was just chlorine for the pool


what the heck did you do??????


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 5, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> this was just chlorine for the pool



Did you have your helmet on?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve never had any loyalty to the place since I`m not from there, just lived there for a while, and the only time I go into Albany is to go to Blackbeards once in a while. Or if there is an emergency. That place is a cesspool and gets worse every day.
> 
> I much prefer Wheeler and Seminole Counties. Around the house here is nice too.


It's sad to say my roots started there, even worse that the base is not even there that I was born on.......... it was going down even back then and thankfully my folks saw it & make changes for us!


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ohgoodlord!
> 
> darlin', you gotz a loooong way to go...........
> 
> ...



my gma did it


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It's sad to say my roots started there, even worse that the base is not even there that I was born on.......... it was going down even back then and thankfully my folks saw it & make changes for us!



my son played football around Albany last year.....it had been about 5 years before that when I had been there last.....definitely some BIG CHANGES around there..


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 5, 2012)

rydert said:


> make yo wife get up with him..............dat is what she is supposed to do........


We switch days back and forth.... tonight is her night! 




Keebs said:


> darlin', you gotz a loooong way to go...........



I know.


----------



## stringmusic (Jul 5, 2012)

rydert said:


> my son played football around Albany last year.....it had been about 5 years before that when I had been there last.....definitely some BIG CHANGES around there..



Albany=SPAM


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> pppssstttt, over here, quick, close the door 'for Seth see's ya!




Grrrrrrrrrrr, he's out AGAIN !!!!!!!!! 







Keebs said:


> Hey hdm3, where'd YOU go??????




Mebbe he's doing the upside down bikey thing that the Chief told him about !!! 





Nicodemus said:


> As a good friend of mine said about Atlanta one time, and I was in full agreement, and feel Albany should be added to the list..."burn it down to ashes, plow it up, and plant it in peas, butterbeans, and squash. If, and a big if, the soil is not so contaminated that it won`t grow anything but sandspurs and stingin` nettles.
> 
> 
> Just something to ponder on...





You can add Macon to that list.  Thank the good Lawd I live in the country !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 5, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Albany=SPAM



I didn't know SPAM was that nasty


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Mebbe he's doing the upside down bikey thing that the Chief told him about !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Howdy  I'm just checkin' in....
> 
> Got a call asking me for an opinion...so I'mma have to read some posts in order to give a proper one....
> 
> And, yes, I *can* be more vague.....



I didn do nuttin!! 



gobbleinwoods said:


> How long before you wash your hand?



In da pool!! 



hdm03 said:


> Yeah, I suck



_REALLY??

_


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2012)

Got my taxes done, with the exception of a few little details to iron out when MizT gets home 

We'll drop'em off tomorrow 

 time


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> Albany=SPAM




careful............................................


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Got my taxes done, with the exception of a few little details to iron out when MizT gets home
> 
> We'll drop'em off tomorrow
> 
> time



congrats Jeff...........................

agreed    time......i'm closing this place down early today!!............


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I didn do nuttin!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chlorine kills germs.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 5, 2012)

Just flying by to let you know I am still alive. 
These 72 hour weeks are good for $$ but not for mind and body. 

Yall  behave


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 5, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> just had a chlorine explosion in the yard grass is all dead eyes watering lungs burning



Your above sentence looks like a train traveling down the tracks at 180 mph and it has no brakes.  Just saying how about putting on the brakes every now and then let us know just where you are on the tracks !!!

SETH, do you know what a period is ???   I know that you apparently have been attending school and the schools in Metter must teach an English and Grammar class that you are required to take in order to graduate.  How about using some of those periods and commas so that we will know when...

the chlorine exploded in the yard,
the grass is now all dead, 
your eyes started watering, 
your lungs started burning.


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2012)

so much for leaving early.....................it's 8:05am in Auckland New Zealand......they just starting work and I was trying to leave........oh well......


not time


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 5, 2012)

rydert said:


> so much for leaving early.....................it's 8:05am in Auckland New Zealand......they just starting work and I was trying to leave........oh well......
> 
> 
> not time



Are you sure about that time?  You didn't get it from this forum's clock did ya??


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2012)

rydert said:


> congrats Jeff...........................
> 
> agreed    time......i'm closing this place down early today!!............



Thank ya sir.....wife's gonna be Happyyyy 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Chlorine kills germs.



Kills grass, burns eyes/lungs....works purty good!! 



Sterlo58 said:


> Just flying by to let you know I am still alive.
> These 72 hour weeks are good for $$ but not for mind and body.
> 
> Yall  behave



Dang man!! Glad you fillin the pockets back up though 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Your above sentence looks like a train traveling down the tracks at 180 mph and it has no brakes.  Just saying how about putting on the brakes every now and then let us know just where you are on the tracks !!!
> 
> SETH, do you know what a period is ???   I know that you apparently have been attending school and the schools in Metter must teach an English and Grammar class that you are required to take in order to graduate.  How about using some of those periods and commas so that we will know when...
> 
> ...



He's textin


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 5, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> OK my fellow drivelers, the fireworks are over, the bar-b-que is all gone, the temperature is still hot, and it is a THIRSTY THURSDAY.
> 
> 
> Skip the coffee today and bring on Hankus and his truckload of ice cold BEER !!!
> ...









Jeff C. said:


> Y'all might get a kick out of this!!!!
> 
> I was heading over to my Cuz's yesterday to play in the pool and maintain it while he's on vacation.
> Anyway, I stopped right up the road at a lil bitty store to pick up some extra colld beverages and ice.
> ...




Jeff, are you sure that this female and her guy wasn't related to some of the characters that I spoke about early this morning in my above post????  Sure sounds like they might fit some of those descriptions.     

I know that you probably gave her the address for Quack's house when she asktssstt...where you stay????    

I think that I heard a country song that fits right along with your above lyrics too !!!


----------



## rydert (Jul 5, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Are you sure about that time?  You didn't get it from this forum's clock did ya??




I sent fredw a pm to get a time check but he wouldn't answer it.....guess he is tied up with his realtor...........


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 5, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Your above sentence looks like a train traveling down the tracks at 180 mph and it has no brakes.  Just saying how about putting on the brakes every now and then let us know just where you are on the tracks !!!
> 
> SETH, do you know what a period is ???   I know that you apparently have been attending school and the schools in Metter must teach an English and Grammar class that you are required to take in order to graduate.  How about using some of those periods and commas so that we will know when...
> 
> ...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 5, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Your above sentence looks like a train traveling down the tracks at 180 mph and it has no brakes.  Just saying how about putting on the brakes every now and then let us know just where you are on the tracks !!!
> 
> SETH, do you know what a period is ???   I know that you apparently have been attending school and the schools in Metter must teach an English and Grammar class that you are required to take in order to graduate.  How about using some of those periods and commas so that we will know when...
> 
> ...





Only thang that boy knows about a "period" is . . . he hopes she gets one soon.


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## Da Possum (Jul 5, 2012)

crap


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only thang that boy knows about a "period" is . . . he hopes she gets one soon.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only thang that boy knows about a "period" is . . . he hopes she gets one soon.



Grandchillens mellow a man.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 5, 2012)

Ain long now is it


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 5, 2012)

37 minutes


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Jeff, are you sure that this female and her guy wasn't related to some of the characters that I spoke about early this morning in my above post????  Sure sounds like they might fit some of those descriptions.
> 
> I know that you probably gave her the address for Quack's house when she asktssstt...where you stay????
> 
> I think that I heard a country song that fits right along with your above lyrics too !!!



I think they were sratchin lotto tickets


----------



## Hankus (Jul 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only thang that boy knows about a "period" is . . . he hopes she gets one soon.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 5, 2012)

Jeff and Quack, check you incoming.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only thang that boy knows about a "period" is . . . he hopes she gets one soon.



I'm gonna have to ???? that too.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Only thang that boy knows about a "period" is . . . he hopes she gets one soon.




Heck, now that just cracked me up.   I am cleaning sprite off of the keyboard again !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gonna have to ???? that too.



Where is the dancing banana?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Just flying by to let you know I am still alive.
> These 72 hour weeks are good for $$ but not for mind and body.
> 
> Yall  behave


 Missin ya but ain't forgot ya!


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Your above sentence looks like a train traveling down the tracks at 180 mph and it has no brakes.  Just saying how about putting on the brakes every now and then let us know just where you are on the tracks !!!
> 
> SETH, do you know what a period is ???   I know that you apparently have been attending school and the schools in Metter must teach an English and Grammar class that you are required to take in order to graduate.  How about using some of those periods and commas so that we will know when...
> 
> ...


 EE done turned into an English teacher!  Good Luck, darlin'!


rydert said:


> so much for leaving early.....................it's 8:05am in Auckland New Zealand......they just starting work and I was trying to leave........oh well......
> 
> 
> not time


that's ok, I'll catch the first few  for ya!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Only thang that boy knows about a "period" is . . . he hopes she gets one soon.


 bad Quack............ might be true, but still......


hdm03 said:


> crap





Hankus said:


> Ain long now is it


Nope & I am OUTTA HEAH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Where is the dancing banana?



That didn't come out right 

I meant him knowing what it is, much less question it


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 5, 2012)

idjits


----------



## Hankus (Jul 5, 2012)




----------



## NOYDB (Jul 5, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Garrett said it took them almost exactly 12 hours from Newnan.  They went I-75 south, cut across Florida Turnpike to I-95 south.  Garrett said it was a boring trip, but he hates to go on trips anyway.



The Turnpike and I-95 south from there -is- boring. But then so is most of Central/South Florida.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> idjits



Quit  us!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> That didn't come out right
> 
> I meant him knowing what it is, much less question it



This is the helmet driveler.  Maybe his chillen didn't get the message.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 5, 2012)

Knock knock......anybody home??


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 5, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Knock knock......anybody home??



nope.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 5, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> nope.



I guess so......well I am gonna root around in the fridge and take a few beers since someone left the door open.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2012)

2 chick-fil-a's, some waffle fries, and shopping for crossbow stuff.
happy happy happy....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> 2 chick-fil-a's, some waffle fries, and shopping for crossbow stuff.
> happy happy happy....



 <------leftovers= last of the ribs, cream corn, butter peas, peppers, maters, & onions.....and 3 evenins straight with good thunderstorms. purty happy happy happy here too


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <------leftovers= last of the ribs, cream corn, butter peas, peppers, maters, & onions.....and 3 evenins straight with good thunderstorms. purty happy happy happy here too



had quite a bit of lightning earlier but only rained for about 10 minutes. Still, it feels good out there right now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 5, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> had quite a bit of lightning earlier but only rained for about 10 minutes. Still, it feels good out there right now!



Emptied 3 inches from rain gauge yesterday evenin, that was from the past 2 evenins. Still rainin lightly for this one.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 5, 2012)

No rain..........extra beer.......it all werks out


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 5, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> <------leftovers= last of the ribs, cream corn, butter peas, peppers, maters, & onions.....and 3 evenins straight with good thunderstorms. purty happy happy happy here too


Leftover BBQ from yesterday!!



rhbama3 said:


> had quite a bit of lightning earlier but only rained for about 10 minutes. Still, it feels good out there right now!


Same here!!.........It went south just to the east, and west of us!!



Jeff C. said:


> Emptied 3 inches from rain gauge yesterday evenin, that was from the past 2 evenins. Still rainin lightly for this one.


Lucky dog!!



Hankus said:


> No rain..........extra beer.......it all werks out


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2012)

no rain, heard a "little" thunder earlier, nuttin.............. gonna go nuke a left over dog from yesterday and call it a day..........


----------



## Hankus (Jul 5, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Leftover BBQ from yesterday!!
> 
> Same here!!.........It went south just to the east, and west of us!!
> 
> Lucky dog!!



Hey boss 



Keebs said:


> no rain, heard a "little" thunder earlier, nuttin.............. gonna go nuke a left over dog from yesterday and call it a day..........



Well sometimes it ain all roses


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> no rain, heard a "little" thunder earlier, nuttin.............. gonna go nuke a left over dog from yesterday and call it a day..........


Hello Darlin!!



Hankus said:


> Hey boss


'Sup Drankus!!............Made any runs to S'ville lately??


----------



## Self! (Jul 5, 2012)

Keebs said:


> no rain, heard a "little" thunder earlier, nuttin.............. gonna go nuke a left over dog from yesterday and call it a day..........




Its a boomin' ; lighten' and pourin' here in Groovytown


----------



## Hankus (Jul 5, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hello Darlin!!
> 
> 'Sup Drankus!!............Made any runs to S'ville lately??



Nossir. We ran today but, Don run it. Anything in particlar I be needin to know/do/see/witness


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 5, 2012)

hungry


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Nossir. We ran today but, Don run it. Anything in particlar I be needin to know/do/see/witness


Naw Nothing in particular.........I've seen the truck here in town a few times, Just ain't seen you in it!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hey boss
> 
> 
> 
> Well sometimes it ain all roses





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Hello Darlin!!


 Heeellllllooooo Rutt! ANd  to my Tagsista too!


Otis said:


> Its a boomin' ; lighten' and pourin' here in Groovytown


SHARE!!!!!!! pwease!!!!!!!!
 ya'll!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 5, 2012)

Whaaaazup?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 5, 2012)

...or not.......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 5, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> Whaaaazup?


When is your next trip to Clarks Hill/ Strom Thurmond??


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 5, 2012)

Not sure. Usually get down there several times a year.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 5, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Naw Nothing in particular.........I've seen the truck here in town a few times, Just ain't seen you in it!!!



Usually I only run late week, but even with that I get few runs. Its slow enough to make sales deliver on their sales



NCHillbilly said:


> Whaaaazup?



I dunno  Tryna talk wid a wimmens through ttthis phone mostly


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I dunno  Tryna talk wid a wimmens through ttthis phone mostly



I feel your pain.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 5, 2012)

NCHillbilly said:


> I feel your pain.



Ya gots no idear. PUI + smart fone = big mistakes   
Be so much easier if they weren't so differrnt


----------



## Hankus (Jul 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Ya gots no idear. PUI + smart fone = big mistakes
> Be so much easier if they weren't so differrnt



Hey NCHillbilly........any advice sides run long, fast an hard


----------



## Hankus (Jul 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hey NCHillbilly........any advice sides run long, fast an hard



Nope........well then.......smart man


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Nope........well then.......smart man


Looks like JB done tucked him in!!

Time to shuffle off to bed here as well!!

Hope Ya'll have a good one on the flipside!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 5, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Looks like JB done tucked him in!!
> 
> Time to shuffle off to bed here as well!!
> 
> Hope Ya'll have a good one on the flipside!!



Its true  Mods never really sleep


----------



## slip (Jul 5, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Its true  Mods never really sleep



Never ...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2012)

slip said:


> Never ...



That kinda sux lil feller


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2012)

Hey kracker.... lissenin to Lucero bro


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Its true  Mods never really sleep


Whatever in the world gave you the idea that I sleep!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hey kracker.... lissenin to Lucero bro


Me too.....My Best Girl is playing at the moment


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 6, 2012)

TGIF TO ALL OF YOU SLEEPING DRIVELERS.

Folks, today is a special day to me.  HAPPY BIRTHDAY TO MY DAD !!!!!    

He would have been 100 years old today but he checked out early and caught a flight up to heaven back 32 years ago on his 68th birthday.  Surely does look odd to see his tombstone that reads:  Born July 6, 1912.........Died July 6, 1980.


Just wanted him to know that I was thinking about him this morning and I am very thankful for all of the things that he taught me about life.  Especially the part about.......  "As you go through life, try your best to help everyone that you can today because the person that you help today could very easily be the person that helps you tomorrow when you need it most".  

I try my best to live by that thought every day.

Now, I hope that all of you will have  great day and pass it on.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2012)

Morning EE  

Sounds like there is enough pep in the step that you might not need a cup or two of coffee, but I will offer anyhow.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Whatever in the world gave you the idea that I sleep!!



My belief that you were human 



kracker said:


> Me too.....My Best Girl is playing at the moment



Better Than This was playin last night durin my post 




Mornin EE an gobble


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 6, 2012)

Morning Gobblin and Hankus.

I slept about 3 hours and woke up about 3 hours ago and decided to just get on up and face the day today.   I will take a couple of cups of your coffee now and sit down and read the newspaper while eating a Little Debbie oatmeal pie and a honey bun.  (I think about the Sultan every time I open the wrappers on those Little Debbie's).  Hows that for getting a load of sugar this early in the morning.  That is the only sugar that I can get because I can't get any of the WOW's here to cooperate with me.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 6, 2012)

Mornin Drivlers and helmet heads.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Mornin Drivlers and helmet heads.



Hey...I resemble that remark!   Oh and   TGIF!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2012)

what up peps....some one please pass the cwoffee!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 6, 2012)

We just got a big pipe job in Islamarda FL.  Get to put some people back to work!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2012)

Morning, babes and bro's....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2012)

Morning Kids!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 6, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Morning Gobblin and Hankus.
> 
> I slept about 3 hours and woke up about 3 hours ago and decided to just get on up and face the day today.   I will take a couple of cups of your coffee now and sit down and read the newspaper while eating a Little Debbie oatmeal pie and a honey bun.  (I think about the Sultan every time I open the wrappers on those Little Debbie's).  Hows that for getting a load of sugar this early in the morning.  That is the only sugar that I can get because I can't get any of the WOW's here to cooperate with me.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> We just got a big pipe job in Islamarda FL.  Get to put some people back to work!!



yes sir thats good news 

any IDy how many jobs it will open up?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> We just got a big pipe job in Islamarda FL.  Get to put some people back to work!!



Out of curiosity, what kind of pipe job exactly??



Sugar Plum said:


>



There ya go, EE.....Lemme grab a lil nibble of that though.... 





blood on the ground said:


> yes sir thats good news
> 
> any IDy how many jobs it will open up?



Almost makes me wanna apply!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> We just got a big pipe job in Islamarda FL.  Get to put some people back to work!!



Very cool!! My uncle follows the pipe line, too. He's up in VA right now. I keep hoping something will open up around here so I can see him...been about 6 years now.



Jeff C. said:


> There ya go, EE.....Lemme grab a lil nibble of that though....



 Howdy


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2012)

Oh Miss Sugar Plum???


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 6, 2012)

Have I ever mentioned that I *HATE* waiting on other people? 

Hayley is supposed to have a friend over tonight. Her mama cannot get her crap together. I still don't even know whether I've got to meet them in Macon or if they're coming here. And it's 10 o clock already! Soon it's going to be dinnertime and then nap time. So lady will have to drive her big, grumpy, er, behind over to my house when I could have just meet her somewhere...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Oh Miss Sugar Plum???



 

Yes, Nick?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Yes, Nick?




Stand by for a little bit of P A Y B A C K !!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Stand by for a little bit of P A Y B A C K !!!



Whatever do you mean?  

Should I turn my phone on?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Whatever do you mean?
> 
> Should I turn my phone on?





Uhh, yes... 

Don`t tell me you do like I do and only turn yours on once every week or two??


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2012)

Homemade strawberry ice cream.....


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Uhh, yes...
> 
> Don`t tell me you do like I do and only turn yours on once every week or two??



Nah, it's usually on every day....I just hadn't made it to my desk yet....



Nicodemus said:


> Homemade strawberry ice cream.....



Dang....can ya mail me some????


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nah, it's usually on every day....I just hadn't made it to my desk yet....
> 
> 
> 
> Dang....can ya mail me some????





Trade you some pork chops for strawberry ice cream?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 6, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Trade you some pork chops for strawberry ice cream?



Yes!!! I'll start cookin'!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 6, 2012)

gotta go meet a friend in Macon to pick up one of her kids. Wish me luck, y'all. This child drives me nuts...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 6, 2012)

...


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Out of curiosity, what kind of pipe job exactly??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jeff - I work for Layne Christensen.  We install water line, sewer line, build water purification plants and waste water treatment plants all over the world.  The job in the Keys is a sanitary sewer project.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 6, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Very cool!! My uncle follows the pipe line, too. He's up in VA right now. I keep hoping something will open up around here so I can see him...been about 6 years now.
> 
> 
> 
> Howdy



There isn't hardly anything going on in Georgia.  I would love to get some Georgia work.  Most of my employees travel and are usually out 2 weeks, in for a weekend and then gone again.  It is hard on their family life.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Jeff - I work for Layne Christensen.  We install water line, sewer line, build water purification plants and waste water treatment plants all over the world.  The job in the Keys is a sanitary sewer project.



Gotcha....I couldn't think of a better place to be on a job for a while


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2012)

whishin i was fishin


----------



## rydert (Jul 6, 2012)

just saw two rabbits fightin'............or I think they was fightin.....


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2012)

rydert said:


> just saw two rabbits fightin'............or I think they was fightin.....



fine line between love and hate


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2012)

Got a inch and half of rain last night !!! 


Gotta a guy supposed to be coming over and picking up a boat in a little while.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2012)

Another 3/4 inch here last night. Total of 3 3/4 inches for the past 3 evenings.....sho did need it 

Mowin will commence soon


----------



## Keebs (Jul 6, 2012)

MIssed out on the rain the last couple of days........... maybe it's a good thing, squash is rotting before they get ready & done killed about 5 of them ugly mater worms with the horns on them!
Hey ya'll, quick fly through........... carry on............


----------



## rydert (Jul 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> fine line between love and hate


true dat




Hooked On Quack said:


> Got a inch and half of rain last night !!!
> :


sho was doing a lot of lighting back that way from my house



Jeff C. said:


> Another 3/4 inch here last night. Total of 3 3/4 inches for the past 3 evenings.....sho did need it
> 
> Mowin will commence soon



broke the belt on my mower yesterday........$41.00 to replace it


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2012)

Keebs said:


> MIssed out on the rain the last couple of days........... maybe it's a good thing, squash is rotting before they get ready & done killed about 5 of them ugly mater worms with the horns on them!
> Hey ya'll, quick fly through........... carry on............



Well dang....



rydert said:


> true dat
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ouch!!! Can't remember how much this one is, but pricey I'm sure. I've only had to replace it once....knock on wood!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> whishin i was fishin







Hooked On Quack said:


> Got a inch and half of rain last night !!!
> 
> 
> Gotta a guy supposed to be coming over and picking up a boat in a little while.



Hey big man.....can I hold a dolla


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hey big man.....can I hold a dolla






Well sure, but I gave the boat away to a member on here.  Just a lil 9' two man pond prowler that I haven't used in years, at least it'll get some use.  Killed many ducks out that lil boat !!!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Well sure, but I gave the boat away to a member on here.  Just a lil 9' two man pond prowler that I haven't used in years, at least it'll get some use.  Killed many ducks out that lil boat !!!!!!



Think imma hafta give mine away with as many tire kickers as I've had look locally. Gonna hafta get some pics an internet em I rekon


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 6, 2012)

Is nap time over?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> Is nap time over?



Yes....and werk time is almost over as well


----------



## threeleggedpigmy (Jul 6, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Yes....and werk time is almost over as well



I like killin two birds with one stone.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 6, 2012)

threeleggedpigmy said:


> I like killin two birds with one stone.



AMEN!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Think imma hafta give mine away with as many tire kickers as I've had look locally. Gonna hafta get some pics an internet em I rekon





Whatcha got ???


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Da Possum (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## Da Possum (Jul 6, 2012)




----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2012)

Did I sleep through nap time?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2012)

Was wanting to drive my Jeep to town, but it's too daggum hot !!!!!!!!!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Was wanting to drive my Jeep to town, but it's too daggum hot !!!!!!!!!



Great looking Jeep.    I miss mine!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Great looking Jeep.    I miss mine!





Thanks !!  She's chromed up inside/out, including the crate built 304 with 4" lift and headers running into straight pipes.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Was wanting to drive my Jeep to town, but it's too daggum hot !!!!!!!!!





pstrahin said:


> Great looking Jeep.    I miss mine!



Well it looks hawt...with her behind the wheel!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2012)

Its too hot to stand back here. Mite as well pass out. Cain go to da ac though cause bossman is there


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2012)

Tirty mo minutes an I'll be holdin down a bar stool


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Tirty mo minutes an I'll be holdin down a bar stool



Yep; there is a cold beer calling my name too


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Tirty mo minutes an I'll be holdin down a bar stool



Don't let it get away.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Yep; there is a cold beer calling my name too



Think imma git a bird to join mine GOBBLE GOBBLE GOBBLE


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Think imma git a bird to join mine GOBBLE GOBBLE GOBBLE



Just might find a branch to roost on too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 6, 2012)

Wow !!!  We're getting flooded AGAIN here !!!


Was bush hawggin the road frontage when it hit !!!  Can't say I've ever been soaking wet hawgin . . .


Had to give it up when the lightnin got a lil too close, only thing that would of made it betta would be Nekkid Bushhawgin . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow !!!  We're getting flooded AGAIN here !!!
> 
> 
> Was bush hawggin the road frontage when it hit !!!  Can't say I've ever been soaking wet hawgin . . .
> ...



I cain't believe you weren't nekkid


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2012)

First home grown watermelon of the year. A little salt over it and a glass of sweet tea ....


----------



## GAX (Jul 6, 2012)

no post since 4:50 PM?? Yep, things have changed since I've been away....


----------



## GAX (Jul 6, 2012)

Disregard my last post.. Hey Slip!


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2012)

GAX said:


> no post since 4:50 PM?? Yep, things have changed since I've been away....


They have ... no doubt about that ...


GAX said:


> Disregard my last post.. Hey Slip!



Hey GAX, how ya been?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2012)

GAX said:


> Disregard my last post.. Hey Slip!



Howdy feller


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2012)

How bad has this week sucked? Lets count the ways:
-4 days with more than 10 hours
- stepped on a ramcat broadhead( bleeding stopped eventually)
- broke off a tooth( Dental appt. next wednesday)
-daughter home sick
- wife and oldest daughter gone to a horse show
- AND i still got two more days of call


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 6, 2012)

slip said:


> First home grown watermelon of the year. A little salt over it and a glass of sweet tea ....



 ... You RUINED it!!!  



GAX said:


> Disregard my last post.. Hey Slip!



Grant!!!    I thought you died!  



Hankus said:


> Howdy feller



Evening 



rhbama3 said:


> How bad has this week sucked? Lets count the ways:
> -4 days with more than 10 hours
> - stepped on a ramcat broadhead( bleeding stopped eventually)
> - broke off a tooth( Dental appt. next wednesday)
> ...



  maybe you're getting all the bad stuff outta the way while you're on call so you'll have a good week next week?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> ... You RUINED it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, i'm sure that's it.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> How bad has this week sucked? Lets count the ways:
> -4 days with more than 10 hours
> - stepped on a ramcat broadhead( bleeding stopped eventually)
> - broke off a tooth( Dental appt. next wednesday)
> ...



To quote our resident phisopholerer Hankus....."It coulda been worse"


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> To quote our resident phisopholerer Hankus....."It coulda been worse"



Don't be givin bamer a goal


----------



## slip (Jul 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> How bad has this week sucked? Lets count the ways:
> -4 days with more than 10 hours
> - stepped on a ramcat broadhead( bleeding stopped eventually)
> - broke off a tooth( Dental appt. next wednesday)
> ...


Dang dude


Tag-a-long said:


> ... You RUINED it!!!



Watermelon without salt is like cake without icing!



Hankus said:


> Don't be givin bamer a goal



ouch ...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> How bad has this week sucked? Lets count the ways:
> -4 days with more than 10 hours
> - stepped on a ramcat broadhead( bleeding stopped eventually)
> - broke off a tooth( Dental appt. next wednesday)
> ...





Jeff C. said:


> To quote our resident phisopholerer Hankus....."It coulda been worse"





Hankus said:


> Don't be givin bamer a goal





slip said:


> Dang dude
> 
> 
> Watermelon without salt is like cake without icing!
> ...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 6, 2012)

Wassup in da dribler


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2012)

saw 50 popo in 2 hours


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 6, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> saw 50 popo in 2 hours



Why are you visiting a popo convention?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 6, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> saw 50 popo in 2 hours



Thats a common sight from the holding cell.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 6, 2012)

I'd better hit the sack, sposed to be going fishin in the mornin. Not too sleepy right now though


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 6, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Why are you visiting a popo convention?





rhbama3 said:


> Thats a common sight from the holding cell.



a club in town has some rapper there and everybody is flocking too little ol metter so are the state potrol


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 7, 2012)

Seth carter said:


> a club in town has some rapper there and everybody is flocking too little ol metter so are the state potrol



How many were shot?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> How many were shot?



Probably not enough.


Mornin


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2012)

It is the weekend.  Get on up and enjoy.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 7, 2012)

Good Morning Gobblin,  You are right, the weekend is here for sure and I enjoyed sleeping an extra hour and a half this morning.

I'll take a couple of cups of your coffee this morning as I need it to get my "get up and go" to get up and get going this morning.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 7, 2012)

Good morning Gobbleinwoods and EE!  I wonder what I can do today that will keep me out of trouble...maybe a little time floating the Hooch?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2012)

My git up an go done got up an went. Mite as well git to werk


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning Gobbleinwoods and EE!  I wonder what I can do today that will keep me out of trouble...maybe a little time floating the Hooch?



Sounds good to me


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 7, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Good morning Gobbleinwoods and EE!  I wonder what I can do today that will keep me out of trouble...maybe a little time floating the Hooch?



What are you going to float in?  canoe, tube, kayak?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2012)

Werrrrrrd!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 7, 2012)

Mernin' peeps.......survived another week.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mernin' peeps.......survived another week.......



week ain't over.


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 7, 2012)

Good morning, drivelers!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 7, 2012)

Is it safe to enter???

What up folks


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 7, 2012)

mornin everybody


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> Is it safe to enter???
> 
> What up folks



Doooogggieeeeeee!!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Doooogggieeeeeee!!!!



What up Bro? hope all is well... Its been a while..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> What up Bro? hope all is well... Its been a while..



Yep, it has. And it's been danged hot too...


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yep, it has. And it's been danged hot too...



Almost to hot to go fishing...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> Almost to hot to go fishing...



How's things down in Roosterville?


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How's things down in Roosterville?



Things are going great Could still use a little rain to fill up the ponds, but for now one of them is a great place to play in the mud.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> Things are going great Could still use a little rain to fill up the ponds, but for now one of them is a great place to play in the mud.



What month we gonna do another fish fry?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2012)

My weekend to work . .


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 7, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What month we gonna do another fish fry?



In the process of buying a house right now, but when I get moved in we will have a huge one. I have a deep freezer full of fish.I'll let ya know. Hopefully before deer season so we can have a nice turnout.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My weekend to work . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 7, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> In the process of buying a house right now, but when I get moved in we will have a huge one. I have a deep freezer full of fish.I'll let ya know. Hopefully before deer season so we can have a nice turnout.


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 7, 2012)

its hot


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> In the process of buying a house right now, but when I get moved in we will have a huge one. I have a deep freezer full of fish.I'll let ya know. Hopefully before deer season so we can have a nice turnout.






Just tell me what to brang !!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just tell me what to brang !!!!


an extra twista mat, I hear Douggiieee has a goal to set........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> an extra twista mat, I hear Douggiieee has a goal to set........






Rut roh . . .


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My weekend to work . .



We're going back to Lincolnton in the morning.  Sometime when you're not working you need to come watch yo baby in action.  



Keebs said:


> an extra twista mat, It hear Douggiieee has a goal to set........



As if he had to ask!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Rut roh . . .





Tag-a-long said:


> We're going back to Lincolnton in the morning.  Sometime when you're not working you need to come watch yo baby in action.
> 
> 
> 
> As if he had to ask!


 I know, right?   How's my Tagsista doin?  besides running herself ragged with training?  He is absolutely Adorable!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> We're going back to Lincolnton in the morning.  Sometime when you're not working you need to come watch yo baby in action.
> 
> 
> 
> As if he had to ask!






Would love to !!!!!!!    If ya'll ever need the 4 wheeler for these training dates, you know where it is !!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 7, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I know, right?   How's my Tagsista doin?  besides running herself ragged with training?  He is absolutely Adorable!!!



Just fine!  Got up early and worked with Mason and then got the grass cut so I can go play tomorrow.  You?  

Tell Julie I said happy late Birthday!  I saw it on FB but can never remember until after it's over!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 7, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Just fine!  Got up early and worked with Mason and then got the grass cut so I can go play tomorrow.  You?
> 
> Tell Julie I said happy late Birthday!  I saw it on FB but can never remember until after it's over!


It's not until tomorrow, so you're good! Last minute decision to meet for supper when we got her Mom's car to get some things fixed on it for her and her niece just "HAD" to post it on FB! she weren't happy!
Ok, I'm grabbing a cold one & going to the garden, good luck tomorrow Tag and some  for Rutt & Tucker too!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Would love to !!!!!!!    If ya'll ever need the 4 wheeler for these training dates, you know where it is !!



Are you crazy?  I train EVERY weekend!  You'd never see that thing again.    Tell ya what ... you can help me out though!  Next time you're in the market, ask Michael "You ever get Mitch's 4 wheeler running?  Cuz his wife is about to drive me CRAZY wantin' to borrow one and I ain't fixing to let her have mine!"


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 7, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Are you crazy?  I train EVERY weekend!  You'd never see that thing again.    Tell ya what ... you can help me out though!  Next time you're in the market, ask Michael "You ever get Mitch's 4 wheeler running?  Cuz his wife is about to drive me CRAZY wantin' to borrow one and I ain't fixing to let her have mine!"






Will do !!! 


You wouldn't believe the horror stories I've heard on how long it takes him to get people back their toys . . .


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Would love to !!!!!!!    If ya'll ever need the 4 wheeler for these training dates, you know where it is !!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Will do !!!
> 
> 
> You wouldn't believe the horror stories I've heard on how long it takes him to get people back their toys . . .



He's had this one a YEAR!  I told Mitch next time I was in there I was going to tell I wanted it back whether it was fixed or not and I'd take to someone who would!  For some reason Mitch won't let me go shopping with him anymore!


----------



## slip (Jul 7, 2012)

Long day at work over ... came home to fried deer steak and fried okra with deviled eggs

Bout to go out and cut sum okra...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2012)

About to take the Digiorno challenge and see if it really DOES taste like delivery. Of course, delivery is pretty bad so this will probably need some jalapeno's to help with the taste.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2012)

slip said:


> Long day at work over ... came home to fried deer steak and fried okra with deviled eggs
> 
> Bout to go out and cut sum okra...



Soundd good 



rhbama3 said:


> About to take the Digiorno challenge and see if it really DOES taste like delivery. Of course, delivery is pretty bad so this will probably need some jalapeno's to help with the taste.



Shoulds went an ate wid slip


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Soundd good
> 
> 
> 
> Shoulds went an ate wid slip



On call. Gotta stay within 20 minutes of da Big House.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> Almost to hot to go fishing...



Neva!!!  Finally put that Abu 7000 to use on stripers  What up bro?? 



Hooked On Quack said:


> My weekend to work . .



Just hang up on me next time....ok? 



dougefresh said:


> In the process of buying a house right now, but when I get moved in we will have a huge one. I have a deep freezer full of fish.I'll let ya know. Hopefully before deer season so we can have a nice turnout.



Ican assist in that dept!!!  



Seth carter said:


> its hot



Izit??



Keebs said:


> an extra twista mat, I hear Douggiieee has a goal to set........



One is too many....



Keebs said:


> It's not until tomorrow, so you're good! Last minute decision to meet for supper when we got her Mom's car to get some things fixed on it for her and her niece just "HAD" to post it on FB! she weren't happy!
> Ok, I'm grabbing a cold one & going to the garden, good luck tomorrow Tag and some  for Rutt & Tucker too!



 Happy birfday Julie  



Tag-a-long said:


> Are you crazy?  I train EVERY weekend!  You'd never see that thing again.    Tell ya what ... you can help me out though!  Next time you're in the market, ask Michael "You ever get Mitch's 4 wheeler running?  Cuz his wife is about to drive me CRAZY wantin' to borrow one and I ain't fixing to let her have mine!"



Ol RUTT must be purty stubborn  



slip said:


> Long day at work over ... came home to fried deer steak and fried okra with deviled eggs
> 
> Bout to go out and cut sum okra...



WTG!!!

Mmmmmmm.....


gonna be some kind of oven skillet chicken here.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 7, 2012)

grilling some cheekin......squash......corn, also got a side of mashed taters, hot rolls, and a big ol glass of sweet tea.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> grilling some cheekin......squash......corn, also got a side of mashed taters, hot rolls, and a big ol glass of sweet tea.....



 Sounds like a heck of a spread!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2012)

Chickfila


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 7, 2012)

slap full


----------



## kracker (Jul 7, 2012)

Zaxbys


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2012)

HELLO HELLo HELlo HEllo Hello hello


----------



## Hankus (Jul 7, 2012)

Hmmmmmmm 


Oh well


----------



## kracker (Jul 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hmmmmmmm
> 
> 
> Oh well


If you're still up Hankus turn on Austin City Limits and catch the Band of Heathens.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> HELLO HELLo HELlo HEllo Hello hello


Is there anybody out there!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 7, 2012)

Hankus said:


> HELLO HELLo HELlo HEllo Hello hello





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Is there anybody out there!!!


Just nod if you can hear me!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 7, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Just tell me what to brang !!!!


Just you and Mrs. Dawn


Keebs said:


> an extra twista mat, I hear Douggiieee has a goal to set........


I got mad skills



Jeff C. said:


> Neva!!!  Finally put that Abu 7000 to use on stripers  What up bro??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good Jeff



RUTTNBUCK said:


> Is there anybody out there!!!


Is there anybody home...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2012)

sorry, Guys!
Had a very busy evening killing zombies on "Zomblower", watched Longmire, and now watching Forest Gump.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 7, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> sorry, Guys!
> Had a very busy evening killing zombies on "Zomblower", watched Longmire, and now watching Forest Gump.



And thats all I have to say about that....


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 7, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> Is there anybody home...


I'm here, but fading fast!!......Time to shuffle off to bed!!.........Good Night Folks!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 7, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> And thats all I have to say about that....



well, when you get a chance, i want to hear about the buck in your avatar. 

Time for nighty night.


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 7, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I'm here, but fading fast!!......Time to shuffle off to bed!!.........Good Night Folks!!


Good night Rutt


rhbama3 said:


> well, when you get a chance, i want to hear about the buck in your avatar.
> 
> Time for nighty night.



Will do..I need a blackbeard fix...Good night Bama...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 8, 2012)

Coffee is on, grab a cup and sit a spell.....Mernin peeps


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 8, 2012)

Good Morning KyBowhunter.  I will have to skip the coffee this morning.  I had a morning "fix" of a Sprite and a Little Debbie's oatmeal pie.  Already finished reading the daily newspaper and now I thought that I would catch up on the latest happenings around the GON world.

Looking for another hot one today so I hope that everyone stays cool if possible.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Coffee is on, grab a cup and sit a spell.....Mernin peeps



Appreciate it Tim, but gotta run....gonna go electric around the little local reservoir this mornin for a few hrs before it's sweltering again. Hopin for a little top-water action. 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning KyBowhunter.  I will have to skip the coffee this morning.  I had a morning "fix" of a Sprite and a Little Debbie's oatmeal pie.  Already finished reading the daily newspaper and now I thought that I would catch up on the latest happenings around the GON world.
> 
> Looking for another hot one today so I hope that everyone stays cool if possible.



Back atcha EE...have a good day!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2012)

Ahhhhhh coffee.   

Have a good Sunday everyone.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 8, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning KyBowhunter.  I will have to skip the coffee this morning.  I had a morning "fix" of a Sprite and a Little Debbie's oatmeal pie.  Already finished reading the daily newspaper and now I thought that I would catch up on the latest happenings around the GON world.
> 
> Looking for another hot one today so I hope that everyone stays cool if possible.


Mornin EE....hot day indeed, looking for indoor projects to do today!!


Jeff C. said:


> Appreciate it Tim, but gotta run....gonna go electric around the little local reservoir this mornin for a few hrs before it's sweltering again. Hopin for a little top-water action.
> 
> 
> 
> Back atcha EE...have a good day!!!


Always a good thing to wet a line....hope you catch a whole mess of fish!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> Ahhhhhh coffee.
> 
> Have a good Sunday everyone.



wonderful thing.......coffee is


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2012)

Mernin sweaty ol' droolers.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2012)

kracker said:


> If you're still up Hankus turn on Austin City Limits and catch the Band of Heathens.



Dangit


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 8, 2012)

This thread needs some cpr, or a shot of adrenalin........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> This thread needs some cpr, or a shot of adrenalin........



shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh



got a leaky tire?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2012)

Everybody loves babies. Even me, if it`s the right kind.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Everybody loves babies. Even me, if it`s the right kind.



That lil critter is layin low.....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Everybody loves babies. Even me, if it`s the right kind.



Me too, Nic!
See the fawn in this pic?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2012)

Is that it behind the feeder leg?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Is that it behind the feeder leg?



Yessir!
Here's the next pic. Not sure why the fawn is following the hen!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2012)

I would imagine Ma is somewhere close.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I would imagine Ma is somewhere close.



I hope to get up there Friday or so to check camera's again. Those are the only fawn/poult pic's i have so far. Got lots of pic's with Does but no fawns. Afraid the coyotes are all fat right now in Stewart County.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope to get up there Friday or so to check camera's again. Those are the only fawn/poult pic's i have so far. Got lots of pic's with Does but no fawns. Afraid the coyotes are all fat right now in Stewart County.



I hates me a yote!!!!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 8, 2012)

HOLY CRAP!! I think I just burned the entire roof of my mouth off!!! I bit into a not-yet-cooled-enough homemade apple fritter and OUCH!!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> HOLY CRAP!! I think I just burned the entire roof of my mouth off!!! I bit into a not-yet-cooled-enough homemade apple fritter and OUCH!!!!



I just had a granola bar.  Hope you don't expect me to feel sorry for you.


----------



## kracker (Jul 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> HOLY CRAP!! I think I just burned the entire roof of my mouth off!!! I bit into a not-yet-cooled-enough homemade apple fritter and OUCH!!!!


*shakes head* was somebody trying to take it away from you?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey kracker......"Sunrise" Ryan Bingham


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2012)

Oatmeal.   At least the dr was pleased with what I had for my b'fast.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hey kracker......"Sunrise" Ryan Bingham



Followed by Lucero "My Best Girl"


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2012)

I had cereal, but the second Sunday lunch at church will make it up to me


----------



## kracker (Jul 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hey kracker......"Sunrise" Ryan Bingham



Love me some Bingham. The movie Crazy Heart was on last night and I just watched it long enough to catch him and the Dead Horses at the beginning. 

I got Jackson Taylor and The Sinners going...."Whiskey and Women"

There are some good shows coming to Ga. in the next couple of months.
The Wylie Lama-- Ray Wylie Hubbard
Adam Hood and Sean McConnell
DBT
and finally, everybodies favorite uncle.....Uncle Lucius. I'm a little fired up about this one.


----------



## kracker (Jul 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Followed by Lucero "My Best Girl"


That boy has his priorities in order. He wrote a love song to his guitar


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I just had a granola bar.  Hope you don't expect me to feel sorry for you.



Of course not! But a hug might make it all better 



kracker said:


> *shakes head* was somebody trying to take it away from you?



YES!!!! My other hand!!!!!



gobbleinwoods said:


> Oatmeal.   At least the dr was pleased with what I had for my b'fast.



I think I figured out why I have trouble losing weight. Homemade 'nana puddin' yesterday and fried apple fritters today....



Hankus said:


> I had cereal, but the second Sunday lunch at church will make it up to me


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I think I figured out why I have trouble losing weight. Homemade 'nana puddin' yesterday and fried apple fritters today....



Epiphany


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Of course not! But a hug might make it all better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Epiphany



Yep. I think she just might be on to something.


----------



## Artmom (Jul 8, 2012)

Goooooooooooood Morning folks! Going to be another LONG...HOT...DAY!


----------



## Artmom (Jul 8, 2012)

Looks like nobody's home...sigh...yawn...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh well.....so much for the the top-water bite. I love being the 1st of only 3 boats on the lake though.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2012)

already hot and don't care to do a danged thing............ welp, looks like I'll go find *something* to get into........


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Oh well.....so much for the the top-water bite. I love being the 1st of only 3 boats on the lake though.



You better find the fish  What if I was to show ip lookin to fish


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Looks like nobody's home...sigh...yawn...


You waited for us to leave didn't you? 



Jeff C. said:


> Oh well.....so much for the the top-water bite. I love being the 1st of only 3 boats on the lake though.


Thats cause its too hot to fish. Dummy.... 


Keebs said:


> already hot and don't care to do a danged thing............ welp, looks like I'll go find *something* to get into........



Well, after eating a sausage, egg, and cheese sammich for lunch...... its naptime.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Thats cause its too hot to fish. Dummy.... :



but the fish are still in the water. That means there's a chance


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> but the fish are still in the water. That means there's a chance



True, but fish just taste nasty when they come out of hot water. If i ain't gonna eat them, i ain't sitting in this heat to catch them.
Of course, its different if the pond, lake, or creek is cold water.


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 8, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Looks like nobody's home...sigh...yawn...



Sorry I missed you. Was out grocery shopping.

I made another friend. Mother with little daughter was trying to get the youngin to sit the the kiddie car cart. They were right next to me. Little girl sat down then "Ewww, the seat is wet". Mom says "It's probably from the rain last night". Before the self censor could kick in I tell her "Yeah, I sure hope it's from the rain". The little girl gets all big eyed and start going "Mom I need to change clothes". Mom starts glaring at me.

I left, my work was done.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2012)

NOYDB said:


> Sorry I missed you. Was out grocery shopping.
> 
> I made another friend. Mother with little daughter was trying to get the youngin to sit the the kiddie car cart. They were right next to me. Little girl sat down then "Ewww, the seat is wet". Mom says "It's probably from the rain last night". Before the self censor could kick in I tell her "Yeah, I sure hope it's from the rain". The little girl gets all big eyed and start going "Mom I need to change clothes". Mom starts glaring at me.
> 
> I left, my work was done.


----------



## NOYDB (Jul 8, 2012)

I've got four Cooper's hawks that have been hanging around the neighborhood. This morning while I'm sitting at the kitchen table. One of them flies up and perches in the pine tree in front of the deck about 15 ft from me. Then another lands on the deck swing. The third then flies in and lands on the railing about five ft from the window. I got a real good look at him/her. Then number four perches in a tree about twenty feet away. All four are focused on a squirrel sitting on the deck rail. The squirrel is completely un-concerned, just sitting there scratching it's ear, chewing on it's tail. Then it jumps into the pine tree hawk #1 is in, runs up under the branch it's perched on, then scrambles around the far side and as easy as that bypasses the hawk and leaves them all behind.

The hawks stayed there for a couple of minutes then all four took off at once. It was a treat to see them so close.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2012)

SUGAR PLUM!!!!!   


Payback gonna be meaner`n a turpentined wildcat!!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> SUGAR PLUM!!!!!
> 
> 
> Payback gonna be meaner`n a turpentined wildcat!!!!



Were you frittered


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Were you frittered





For sure and for certain! I had no idea and it caught me slam by surprise! Revenge will be sweet, oh so very sweet...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> For sure and for certain! I had no idea and it caught me slam by surprise! Revenge will be sweet, oh so very sweet...



I was had too


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> I hope to get up there Friday or so to check camera's again. Those are the only fawn/poult pic's i have so far. Got lots of pic's with Does but no fawns. Afraid the coyotes are all fat right now in Stewart County.


Robert when I came home from work Friday there was four groups/flocks of turkeys on the road that I live on. One was a group of Jakes, and another was a group of hens without poults, and the other two were groups of hens with poults. It seems here lately we are just wrapped with turkeys!! I see them nearly every day on the way home.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> SUGAR PLUM!!!!!
> 
> 
> Payback gonna be meaner`n a turpentined wildcat!!!!



 





Hankus said:


> Were you frittered







Nicodemus said:


> For sure and for certain! I had no idea and it caught me slam by surprise! Revenge will be sweet, oh so very sweet...



 Bring it on, Grumpy! 



Hankus said:


> I was had too



Hanky, it's an EASY recipe. I promise. Ya want it? It made 15 and there are about 7 left. I've only had one. I seen my other half run in and outta the house while we were doin' yard chores though


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Bring it on, Grumpy!
> 
> 
> 
> Hanky, it's an EASY recipe. I promise. Ya want it? It made 15 and there are about 7 left. I've only had one. I seen my other half run in and outta the house while we were doin' yard chores though



You know I'm on a diet


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Robert when I came home from work Friday there was four groups/flocks of turkeys on the road that I live on. One was a group of Jakes, and another was a group of hens without poults, and the other two were groups of hens with poults. It seems here lately we are just wrapped with turkeys!! I see them nearly every day on the way home.



I don't see anything coming home except bad drivers and possums/armadillo's that were too slow crossing the road.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 8, 2012)

Afternoon ya'll!  Looks like I'm having one a Roberts days...   Woke up with a headache and probably should have stayed in bed but I had training partners counting on me so I was up and had dogs fed/aired and ready to leave the house at 5:30.  Got about 10 minutes from the house and realized I didn't have my purse.  I had to get gas on the way home so no choice but to turn around.  

Back on the road 20 minutes late hit a bump just as I was taking a swig of coffee and it spilled all down the front of my shirt.    My expedition has always been a magnet for birds (something about the aerodynamics) but this morning was particularly deadly as we took out two birds and a rabbit - least I think it was a rabbit.  It was dark, definitely too fast to have been a dog ... eh rabbit, cat ... no great loss either way.  

Finally ... we're set up and running dogs.  Did you guys know that Lincolnton GA is FIREANT HADES???    This is not news to me, I've been there before ... I carry rubber boots just for that reason.  I was in the field, they were in the truck!   I must have 20 bites on each ankle.    Did I mention I tripped on a tree root and had a 'goose egg' pop up on my knee the size of .... well a goose egg??  The swelling's gone down and it don't hurt but that's gonna leave a mark!  already turning black & blue.  

Mason got some great marks, we learned some new stuff and everyone is home safe & sound.  I think I'll do myself a favor and go take a nap!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 8, 2012)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Robert when I came home from work Friday there was four groups/flocks of turkeys on the road that I live on. One was a group of Jakes, and another was a group of hens without poults, and the other two were groups of hens with poults. It seems here lately we are just wrapped with turkeys!! I see them nearly every day on the way home.



Shoot ... when I went out to work Mason yesterday morning that flock of Jakes was in the yard over by the blue berry bushes.    One day Robert is gonna come up and shoot a few of 'em.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Afternoon ya'll!  Looks like I'm having one a Roberts days...   Woke up with a headache and probably should have stayed in bed but I had training partners counting on me so I was up and had dogs fed/aired and ready to leave the house at 5:30.  Got about 10 minutes from the house and realized I didn't have my purse.  I had to get gas on the way home so no choice but to turn around.
> 
> Back on the road 20 minutes late hit a bump just as I was taking a swig of coffee and it spilled all down the front of my shirt.    My expedition has always been a magnet for birds (something about the aerodynamics) but this morning was particularly deadly as we took out two birds and a rabbit - least I think it was a rabbit.  It was dark, definitely too fast to have been a dog ... eh rabbit, cat ... no great loss either way.
> 
> ...



Spoken in Unks voice......."Pookie is that you"


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Afternoon ya'll!  Looks like I'm having one a Roberts days...   Woke up with a headache and probably should have stayed in bed but I had training partners counting on me so I was up and had dogs fed/aired and ready to leave the house at 5:30.  Got about 10 minutes from the house and realized I didn't have my purse.  I had to get gas on the way home so no choice but to turn around.
> 
> Back on the road 20 minutes late hit a bump just as I was taking a swig of coffee and it spilled all down the front of my shirt.    My expedition has always been a magnet for birds (something about the aerodynamics) but this morning was particularly deadly as we took out two birds and a rabbit - least I think it was a rabbit.  It was dark, definitely too fast to have been a dog ... eh rabbit, cat ... no great loss either way.
> 
> ...



Good idea! I had a good one with woozer for a little while. Hey, at least you haven't stepped on a broadhead yet!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Shoot ... when I went out to work Mason yesterday morning that flock of Jakes was in the yard over by the blue berry bushes.    One day Robert is gonna come up and shoot a few of 'em.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2012)

Be back in a little while. I gotta put on the nanner slang and some feathers and go out back and do a rain dance.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> You better find the fish  What if I was to show ip lookin to fish





rhbama3 said:


> You waited for us to leave didn't you?
> 
> 
> Thats cause its too hot to fish. Dummy....
> ...



Not while I was there...but by the time I left, yes. 



Hankus said:


> but the fish are still in the water. That means there's a chance



Perzactly!!!



rhbama3 said:


> True, but fish just taste nasty when they come out of hot water. If i ain't gonna eat them, i ain't sitting in this heat to catch them.
> Of course, its different if the pond, lake, or creek is cold water.



Never heard that before


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Not while I was there...but by the time I left, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may be up next weekend. Not a good chance but a chance. I'll call ya once I know


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2012)

I think my timing is off.....maybe it's the forum clock that's got y'all confused


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I may be up next weekend. Not a good chance but a chance. I'll call ya once I know



OH!!! Didn't think anyone was home 

10-4, holler. No plans as of now....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Not while I was there...but by the time I left, yes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Summer time cattle ponds get muddy and almost stagnant. Fish out of those types of water seem to taste muddy and extra "fishy". Especially catfish. To me, anyay.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2012)

Another hot, lazy, summer day down here in God`s Country....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Bring it on, Grumpy!






You gonna be "got"!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Another hot, lazy, summer day down here in God`s Country....



Awwwwwwwww son  Im werkin on truck parts gettin painted an redoin kitchen cabinets


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2012)

Wooo Hooooo!!!! The nanner slang and feathers worked!!!
It's rainin here..


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wooo Hooooo!!!! The nanner slang and feathers worked!!!
> It's rainin here..
> 
> View attachment 675419



Im sure the WOWs wanta seed it in action


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Summer time cattle ponds get muddy and almost stagnant. Fish out of those types of water seem to taste muddy and extra "fishy". Especially catfish. To me, anyay.



10-4, this is a little 250 acre County water reservoir, maybe 35 ft at it's deepest, but they also are able to pump in from the Flint if necessary as long as the river levels aren't too low. 

No cows, well....every now and then I see a heifer or 2 on the banks under the pavillions. 



Nicodemus said:


> Another hot, lazy, summer day down here in God`s Country....



That's where I should've been today....on a river!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Im sure the WOWs wanta seed it in action


They'd be highly disappointed, but I don't care. We got nearly an inch of rain out of that little shower..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wooo Hooooo!!!! The nanner slang and feathers worked!!!
> It's rainin here..
> 
> View attachment 675419





Hankus said:


> Im sure the WOWs wanta seed it in action


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They'd be highly disappointed, but I don't care. We got nearly an inch of rain out of that little shower..



I'll take my chances if you'll model it in person .... in MY front yard!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> I'll take my chances if you'll model it in person .... in MY front yard!



You've gotta need rain really bad to wish that...


----------



## Artmom (Jul 8, 2012)

Artmom is HUNGRY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 8, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Artmom is HUNGRY!!!!!!!!!





Chicken enchiladas...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Artmom is HUNGRY!!!!!!!!!



I got some potted meat and crackers, honey nut cheerio's, and a can of Ravioli. Which one you want?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Artmom is HUNGRY!!!!!!!!!



How bout mater n onion sammiches. Maters fresh out of the garden.


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You've gotta need rain really bad to wish that...



What can I say ... we is DRY!    I cut the grass yesterday for the first time in I don't know when!  



Artmom said:


> Artmom is HUNGRY!!!!!!!!!



Me too!  



Nicodemus said:


> Chicken enchiladas...



You deliver?


----------



## Artmom (Jul 8, 2012)

Oh we've got the grill going at my Mom's house...just WAITING on the chicken to GET DONE...lawd! that little can of V8 has done absolutely NOTHING to distract me from thinking about FOOD!!! Gonna start digging through the cupboards shortly like a rabid raccoon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 8, 2012)

Artmom said:


> Artmom is HAWT!!!!!!!!!



There...fixed it for ya!


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2012)

Cut open a jalapeno and some how got shot right in the eye with a stream of jalapeno juice, and not just a little but a LOT!

Then naturally i put my fingers to my eyes before washing them.

Holy cow and everything else ...:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Cut open a jalapeno and some how got shot right in the eye with a stream of jalapeno juice, and not just a little but a LOT!
> 
> Then naturally i put my fingers to my eyes before washing them.
> 
> Holy cow and everything else ...:


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Cut open a jalapeno and some how got shot right in the eye with a stream of jalapeno juice, and not just a little but a LOT!
> 
> Then naturally i put my fingers to my eyes before washing them.
> 
> Holy cow and everything else ...:



Thought they only made you pepper spray yourself at the academy......OUCH.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Cut open a jalapeno and some how got shot right in the eye with a stream of jalapeno juice, and not just a little but a LOT!
> 
> Then naturally i put my fingers to my eyes before washing them.
> 
> Holy cow and everything else ...:



eye eye eye!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2012)

Gonna be homemade Chi-knee tonight....shrimp and chicky stirfry, and egg-drop soup!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 8, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Gonna be homemade Chi-knee tonight....shrimp and chicky stirfry, and egg-drop soup!!



....sounds very oriental...... grasshopper


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ....sounds very oriental...... grasshopper


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2012)

Leftovers ............ the beer in the bottom of the cooler


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Afternoon ya'll!  Looks like I'm having one a Roberts days...   Woke up with a headache and probably should have stayed in bed but I had training partners counting on me so I was up and had dogs fed/aired and ready to leave the house at 5:30.  Got about 10 minutes from the house and realized I didn't have my purse.  I had to get gas on the way home so no choice but to turn around.
> 
> Back on the road 20 minutes late hit a bump just as I was taking a swig of coffee and it spilled all down the front of my shirt.    My expedition has always been a magnet for birds (something about the aerodynamics) but this morning was particularly deadly as we took out two birds and a rabbit - least I think it was a rabbit.  It was dark, definitely too fast to have been a dog ... eh rabbit, cat ... no great loss either way.
> 
> ...


 for your bruises!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Be back in a little while. I gotta put on the nanner slang and some feathers and go out back and do a rain dance.





Jeff C. said:


> Perzactly!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Wooo Hooooo!!!! The nanner slang and feathers worked!!!
> It's rainin here..
> 
> View attachment 675419


 you didn't do it long enough, it's dry here!


Hankus said:


> Im sure the WOWs wanta seed it in action





Miguel Cervantes said:


> They'd be highly disappointed, but I don't care. We got nearly an inch of rain out of that little shower..


We'll be the judge of that, tyvm!


Tag-a-long said:


> I'll take my chances if you'll model it in person .... in MY front yard!





Artmom said:


> Artmom is HUNGRY!!!!!!!!!


 Hiya sista!


boneboy96 said:


> There...fixed it for ya!


true dat!


slip said:


> Cut open a jalapeno and some how got shot right in the eye with a stream of jalapeno juice, and not just a little but a LOT!
> 
> Then naturally i put my fingers to my eyes before washing them.
> 
> Holy cow and everything else ...:


 OUCH!


KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Thought they only made you pepper spray yourself at the academy......OUCH.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you didn't do it long enough, it's dry here!



You TOO!!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2012)

El Maya taco's and skrimp fajita's.


----------



## slip (Jul 8, 2012)

Weird .... Dad didnt see the humor in me shooting bottle rockets over him cutting the grass.


I did?


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Weird .... Dad didnt see the humor in me shooting bottle rockets over him cutting the grass.
> 
> 
> I did?



Parents are strange


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Weird .... Dad didnt see the humor in me shooting bottle rockets over him cutting the grass.
> 
> 
> I did?



You need to lead him a little more. Got any M 80's?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 8, 2012)

slip said:


> Weird .... Dad didnt see the humor in me shooting bottle rockets over him cutting the grass.
> 
> 
> I did?




That's because the roles were reversed


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 8, 2012)

Evening, drivelers! Looks like we're supposed to be getting some rain tonight (fingers crossed). It sure feels like we're gonna get some!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evening, drivelers! Looks like we're supposed to be getting some rain tonight (fingers crossed). It sure feels like we're gonna get some!



Heya miz Belle


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Evening, drivelers! Looks like we're supposed to be getting some rain tonight (fingers crossed). It sure feels like we're gonna get some!



If you wanna increase the odds that you'll get some rain I'll loan you my nanner slang and feathers...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you wanna increase the odds that you'll get some rain I'll loan you my nanner slang and feathers...



Soooo wrong


----------



## Artmom (Jul 8, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> There...fixed it for ya!



yeah...yeah...Artmom is smiling!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Soooo wrong



Whaaaaaaaaaaat???? I's just tryin to help the midget out!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you wanna increase the odds that you'll get some rain I'll loan you my nanner slang and feathers...



Think It'd probably bring acid rain.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Think It'd probably bring acid rain.......



Hush up dangit.  I done visualized her in the feathers and am waitin for an answer..


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hush up dangit.  I done visualized her in the feathers and am waitin for an answer..



oh lawd..... here wipe the drool off'n your keyboard...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaat???? I's just tryin to help the midget out!!!



I thalt Unk was in charge of Bob


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you wanna increase the odds that you'll get some rain I'll loan you my nanner slang and feathers...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 8, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


>



X'2.........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> I thalt Unk was in charge of Bob





anyone got a recipe for getting diet coke off of a puter screen without hurting it?


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 8, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Heya miz Belle



Hi! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> If you wanna increase the odds that you'll get some rain I'll loan you my nanner slang and feathers...



I think I'll try my ancient druid rain dance...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Hi!
> 
> 
> 
> I think I'll try my ancient druid rain dance...



Hmmmmmph, your no fun....


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmmmmmph, your no fun....



Oh, no sir, I'm TONS of fun!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hmmmmmph, your no fun....



......and banana boy goes back to the dugout after his 3rd swing and a miss.......


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Oh, no sir, I'm TONS of fun!



SIR???? Dangit woman, cut it out!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ......and banana boy goes back to the dugout after his 3rd swing and a miss.......



Don't you have some ceiling fans to clean?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Don't you have some ceiling fans to clean?



Yes SIR........


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 8, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Yes SIR........


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ......and banana boy goes back to the dugout after his 3rd swing and a miss.......







Sir yes sir


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 8, 2012)

bunch o' jacklegged knuckledraggin droolers...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 8, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> bunch o' jacklegged knuckledraggin droolers...


----------



## Hankus (Jul 8, 2012)




----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 9, 2012)

HAPPY MONDAY MORNING to all of you drivelers.  Get your butts out of that bed and get your tails in gear and get ready for a bodacious day filled with heat, heat, and more heat.  Wipe that sweat out of your eyes and drink a cool one and think just how happy, happy, happy you will be when you vote REPUBLICAN in November.

Now with all of that said, back to our regular scheduled  day of having fun with our neighbors.      


PS:  Where is Gobblin, I need coffee !!!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 9, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> HAPPY MONDAY MORNING to all of you drivelers.  Get your butts out of that bed and get your tails in gear and get ready for a bodacious day filled with heat, heat, and more heat.  Wipe that sweat out of your eyes and drink a cool one and think just how happy, happy, happy you will be when you vote REPUBLICAN in November.
> 
> Now with all of that said, back to our regular scheduled  day of having fun with our neighbors.
> 
> ...


Mornin EE, I was wondering the same thing, guess I will fire up the brewer


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 9, 2012)

Here we go


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 9, 2012)

Morning all...or is it Moaning all?   Well that week of vacation went by too fast.  Now I'm going to have to go to work just so I can relax a bit!     Stay hydrated today.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 9, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Morning all...or is it Moaning all?   Well that week of vacation went by too fast.  Now I'm going to have to go to work just so I can relax a bit!     Stay hydrated today.



more like moaning cause it's Monday morning......


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2012)

Aren't you thankful that Monday only comes once a week?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 9, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Aren't you thankful that Monday only comes once a week?



Thankful to have another day on this earth, just wish it wasn't a monday moanin'


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2012)

Late nights an early mornins. Sup yallses


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Late nights an early mornins. Sup yallses



mernin....just doing that morning thing


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> mernin....just doing that morning thing



Same here


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2012)

Mornin` folks. Gonna be a long hot day. Hope I don`t work my youngun down to a frazzle.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 9, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin` folks. Gonna be a long hot day. Hope I don`t work my youngun down to a frazzle.



Just keep em watered and he will be fine.... Ya'll be careful out there


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 9, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Just keep em watered and he will be fine.... Ya'll be careful out there





Thanks, Tim, we will.  It`s gonna be a real killer out here today.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 9, 2012)

Mornin everybody.  Gonna be a long week.  Gotta go to Baton Rouge.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2012)

Mornin guys and gals!!! Just one cup of pure black for me, gotta a fasting lab and an echo this mornin @ Dr's. office.Yuk!!! I need my cream and shuga....


----------



## kracker (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin guys and gals!!! Just one cup of pure black for me, gotta a fasting lab and an echo this mornin @ Dr's. office.Yuk!!! I need my cream and shuga....


Good luck Jeff!!

Morning everybody..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ......and banana boy goes back to the dugout after his 3rd swing and a miss.......





Miguel Cervantes said:


> SIR???? Dangit woman, cut it out!!!





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Yes SIR........










Good morning Pops !!!!  



And the rest of you goofs too !!! 



Gotta a couple days off !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



What are you laughin at cabbage patch?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> What are you laughin at cabbage patch?








nothing . . .


























SIR !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> nothing . . .
> 
> SIR !!!!!!!!!!!!



Hey Cabbage Patch, you ain't no spring cheekun yourself ya' know..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> nothing . . .
> 
> 
> SIR !!!!!!!!!!!!



Did the Messican finally get knighted at his age?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 9, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Did the Messican finally get knighted at his age?



He did.....but the sword was so heavy he had to have GeorgiaBell lift it for him...........


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2012)

It's pick on shuggums week & no one told me?!
Hey ya'll............... quick fly by............


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It's pick on shuggums week & no one told me?!
> Hey ya'll............... quick fly by............



Hay


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Hay


 Hi


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It's pick on shuggums week & no one told me?!
> Hey ya'll............... quick fly by............



Heyyyyy......
Awww he is thick skinned, he can handle it.......only thing us knuckledraggers can do for entertainment


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Heyyyyy......
> Awww he is thick skinned, he can handle it.......only thing us knuckledraggers can do for entertainment


 Heyyyyy
Yeah, I know, but you know the "mamaheninme" has to at least make an attempt!carry on.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> Good luck Jeff!!
> 
> Morning everybody..



Mornin kracker!! Thought about you this mornin while in lobby of office for lab work. There was a lady standin there with this little 4 wheeled elongated cart just below knee height with handlebar steering. I've personally never seen one before, but her leg from the knee down was just laying on it instead of crutches....purty neat little contraption.

Everything was fine.....effusion (fluid) has subsided significantly 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Good morning Pops !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're always OFF!! 



Keebs said:


> It's pick on shuggums week & no one told me?!
> Hey ya'll............... quick fly by............



SIR Shuggums!!! 



Hankus said:


> Hay



Achew!


----------



## kracker (Jul 9, 2012)

Good to hear Jeff..... I see my latest surgeon tomorrow and I hope he can give me a realistic timeline on when I'll be walking. The 20th of this month will be a year since I broke this ankle.

I'm ready to go, somewhere, anywhere on my own!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> It's pick on shuggums week & no one told me?!
> Hey ya'll............... quick fly by............



If it gets set on a tee, someone needs to.   

Keebsisbackatwork?  How was the three day?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> Good to hear Jeff..... I see my latest surgeon tomorrow and I hope he can give me a realistic timeline on when I'll be walking. The 20th of this month will be a year since I broke this ankle.
> 
> I'm ready to go, somewhere, anywhere on my own!



Good Lord!!! I know you must be goin CRAZY!!! Have you ever seen one of those little scooter type deals I referred to?

Hopefully you'll get good news


----------



## kracker (Jul 9, 2012)

I've never saw one of those, and man these walls are closing in like you wouldn't believe

I'm hoping for good news too, I'll let y'all know..


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Everything was fine.....effusion (fluid) has subsided significantly
> 
> SIR Shuggums!!!


 Great to hear!
YES SIR!!


kracker said:


> Good to hear Jeff..... I see my latest surgeon tomorrow and I hope he can give me a realistic timeline on when I'll be walking. The 20th of this month will be a year since I broke this ankle.
> 
> I'm ready to go, somewhere, anywhere on my own!


  


gobbleinwoods said:


> If it gets set on a tee, someone needs to.
> 
> Keebsisbackatwork?  How was the three day?


ssshhh, I "extended" it one more day!  too good to leave!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Great to hear!
> YES SIR!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kracker (Jul 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Great to hear!
> YES SIR!!
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Keebs, enjoy your day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> I've never saw one of those, and man these walls are closing in like you wouldn't believe
> 
> I'm hoping for good news too, I'll let y'all know..



10-4, one of these:


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Great to hear!
> YES SIR!!
> 
> 
> ...



In a Sgt. Klink voice, "I know nothing."

Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2012)

Grrrrrrrrrr.  2 hrs sleep just ain't cuttin it. 



Dog sitting Dawn's sista's lil doggie, joker looks like a bat with a tail.  If he barks one more time . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Grrrrrrrrrr.  2 hrs sleep just ain't cuttin it.
> 
> 
> 
> Dog sitting Dawn's sista's lil doggie, joker looks like a bat with a tail.  If he barks one more time . . .



Shove a duck call up it's,,,,,,ummm,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,,,,,other end, just to see if it will bark and quack at the same time..


----------



## kracker (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, one of these:


As cool as that looks, with my inability to stay upright, that thing would mean more broken bones for me!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Shove a duck call up it's,,,,,,ummm,,,,,,,well,,,,,,,,,,,,other end, just to see if it will bark and quack at the same time..






Hmmmmmmmmm, "here lil doggie........." 






kracker said:


> As cool as that looks, with my inability to stay upright, that thing would mean more broken bones for me!





I have that problem myself, at times.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hmmmmmmmmm, "here lil doggie........."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Cabbage Patch!!! You ever check your voicemail on your phone?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey Cabbage Patch!!! You ever check your voicemail on your phone?





Phone's been off since 7am, but will check SIR !!!!


----------



## kracker (Jul 9, 2012)

Krystals and Krispy Kreme make for a happy fat man.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Phone's been off since 7am, but will check SIR !!!!



Just like a woman. What's the point in having a mobile phone if it's gonna be off half the time and buried in your purse the other half?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just like a woman. What's the point in having a mobile phone if it's gonna be off half the time and buried in your purse the other half?







I guess you're including Nicodemus in the statement . . .

No reception here at the Shack.


Why can you recieve and send texts, but not calls???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I guess you're including Nicodemus in the statement . . .
> 
> No reception here at the Shack.
> 
> ...



I've seen Nic's purse. It doesn't have sparkles all over it like yours does..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I've seen Nic's purse. It doesn't have sparkles all over it like yours does..






Jealous much ???


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 9, 2012)

slow today!


----------



## kracker (Jul 9, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> slow today!


Keebs needs to go back to work!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> Keebs needs to go back to work!



Yeah, that's probably what it is!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2012)

ya'll are PA-THET-TIC!
ok, back to the pool................


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ya'll are PA-THET-TIC!
> ok, back to the pool................



What...no pics?


----------



## kracker (Jul 9, 2012)

Country ham, creamed corn, homemade biscuits, sliced maters, fried green maters, banana pepper and sweet tea for supper.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Jealous much ???



Maybe ..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> Country ham, creamed corn, homemade biscuits, sliced maters, fried green maters, banana pepper and sweet tea for supper.




Doooooooooood !!!!!  I hate ya !!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe ..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Doooooooooood !!!!!  I hate ya !!!


Rendevouz at Krackers house in 1 hour...


----------



## kracker (Jul 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Rendevouz at Krackers house in 1 hour...


Y'all come on..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> Y'all come on..



It will take me two hours to get there, and by that time Cabbage Patch will have skarfed up all the yummies.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Rendevouz at Krackers house in 1 hour...





kracker said:


> Y'all come on..







Whooooooooot !!!!!  Hankus is driving !!!!


----------



## Self! (Jul 9, 2012)

Imma go melt and cut some grass.....ya, know dis is one thing I don't miss about El Paso


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2012)

Otis said:


> Imma go melt and cut some grass.....ya, know dis is one thing I don't miss about El Paso



Give it about an hour and you'll get rained all over and then have to cut it again this evening.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 9, 2012)

Otis said:


> Imma go melt and cut some grass.....ya, know dis is one thing I don't miss about El Paso






Thank da Lawd I've got a yard crew, they do a awesome job and it's only a $100 a month !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2012)

Hot diggity dog...for supper!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hot diggity dog...for supper!



Dude I didn't know you were coming over. They are almost done..


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> Dude I didn't know you were coming over. They are almost done..



You're BACK......already???  

Naw....that's the fish-fry!! 

Yep we needed somethin quick this evenin....they hit the spot!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Thank da Lawd I've got a yard crew, they do a awesome job and it's only a $100 a month !!!!



Must be nice to be QUACK.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2012)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Must be nice to be QUACK.



Well well well...looky here!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You're BACK......already???
> 
> Naw....that's the fish-fry!!
> 
> Yep we needed somethin quick this evenin....they hit the spot!!



This next fish fry will be off the chain.... Shoot I warmed up some I grilled out for the boys yesterday..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> This next fish fry will be off the chain.... Shoot I warmed up some I grilled out for the boys yesterday..


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



No cameras this time tho...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> No cameras this time tho...



Do I have to shave my head for this one?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> What...no pics?


 good lord no!!!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do I have to shave my head for this one?


 either way............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> good lord no!!!!!
> 
> either way............



Only for you,,,,,,,,and maybe Faith Hill..


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Do I have to shave my head for this one?



Might as well. I might even do the same if it means that the same thing will happen again...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Only for you,,,,,,,,and maybe Faith Hill..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 9, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> Might as well. I might even do the same if it means that the same thing will happen again...



Oh yeah,,,,,,


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 9, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh yeah,,,,,,


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> good lord no!!!!!
> 
> either way............


----------



## Keebs (Jul 9, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


>



oh well..........  ...........back to the grind tomorrow..........


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> oh well..........  ...........back to the grind tomorrow..........



Good night Keebsy!! You can rest up tomorrow


----------



## kracker (Jul 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> oh well..........  ...........back to the grind tomorrow..........


We'll lock this thing up tomorrow if you're back at work.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 9, 2012)

Keebs said:


> oh well..........  ...........back to the grind tomorrow..........


G'night Darlin!!..........At least she won't be there!!!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2012)

Yep


----------



## kracker (Jul 9, 2012)

Hankus said:


> Yep


Evening, sir.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 9, 2012)

kracker said:


> Evening, sir.



Thanks fer the radio station heads up


----------



## kracker (Jul 9, 2012)

No prob...Pretty good station to me.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 10, 2012)

Good Mernin peeps


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 10, 2012)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you KYBowhunter.  Where are all of the rest of the knuckle-dragging drivelers this morning???  Time to get a cup of coffee, wash a load of clothes and read the morning newspaper.

Hope that everyone has a productive day today and also a much cooler one too.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 10, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you KYBowhunter.  Where are all of the rest of the knuckle-dragging drivelers this morning???  Time to get a cup of coffee, wash a load of clothes and read the morning newspaper.
> 
> Hope that everyone has a productive day today and also a much cooler one too.



 mornin EE not sure, i had problems getting on this morning...figure it was just web site maint. only been here about 20 mins. reckin the other knuckle draggers will be around soon....some coffee might bring em in


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> oh well..........  ...........back to the grind tomorrow..........



Speaking of grind here are the results of the beans being ground


----------



## Hankus (Jul 10, 2012)

Accounted fer


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 10, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Speaking of grind here are the results of the beans being ground


Mernin GW


Hankus said:


> Accounted fer



Hankus!!  how yous doing?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2012)

What is for breakfast?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What is for breakfast?



Coffee..


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 10, 2012)

Morning children


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning children



Whatsuuuuuupppppppp?


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 10, 2012)

Here!


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 10, 2012)

Man ... smell of coffee brings 'em all outta the wood work don't it?  Morning fellas.  Dadgum it sucks to have to work for a living.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> Man ... smell of coffee brings 'em all outta the wood work don't it?  Morning fellas.  Dadgum it sucks to have to work for a living.



What is that?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 10, 2012)

Mornin' y'all! Just a quick pass through...been busy doin' yard work. Getting ready to can up some fig preserves (my first ever try at canning. So wish me luck!)

I don't know what in the world I ate last night, but one of the Drivelers was featured in a dream I had. I ain't NEVER tellin' anyone who it was or what was happenin'.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I don't know what in the world I ate last night, but one of the Drivelers was featured in a dream I had. I ain't NEVER tellin' anyone who it was or what was happenin'.....


You liked that huh?


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You liked that huh?



Nope, you ain't gonna trick me into tellin'


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nope, you ain't gonna trick me into tellin'



Just had to say "trick" didn't you? Now I feel cheap and dirty...


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just had to say "trick" didn't you? Now I feel cheap and dirty...



 Gonna go dip a toe in the creek. Be back in a few.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna go dip a toe in the creek. Be back in a few.....



Startin kind of early ain't ya?


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 10, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Here!



Aaahhh not much, just waiting ta grace this gal with my last name! Lol... side note, i have seen more lighting and rain in the last 2 day than i have seen all summer in GA.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Aaahhh not much, just waiting ta grace this gal with my last name! Lol... side note, i have seen more lighting and rain in the last 2month day than i have seen all summer in GA.



You gonna hitch that wagon or you gonna stand around and talk?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Gonna go dip a toe in the creek. Be back in a few.....



Take more than a toe to cool off after that dream.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2012)

Better late than never!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Startin kind of early ain't ya?



Nah, never to early to play in da water 



gobbleinwoods said:


> Take more than a toe to cool off after that dream.


----------



## kracker (Jul 10, 2012)

Morning folks...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Nah, never to early to play in da water


Ummm, playin in The Creek and playin in the water ain't the same...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Speaking of grind here are the results of the beans being ground





KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mernin





gobbleinwoods said:


> What is for breakfast?


kawfeeee, of course!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Coffee..





blood on the ground said:


> Morning children





boneboy96 said:


> Here!


yes you are!


Tag-a-long said:


> Man ... smell of coffee brings 'em all outta the wood work don't it?  Morning fellas.  Dadgum it sucks to _*have to work for a living*_.


 tis a shame, ain't it?!?!?


Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all! Just a quick pass through...been busy doin' yard work. Getting ready to can up some fig preserves (my first ever try at canning. So wish me luck!)
> 
> I don't know what in the world I ate last night, but one of the Drivelers was featured in a dream I had. I ain't NEVER tellin' anyone who it was or what was happenin'.....


 THAT'S what pm's are for!
Lemme know how the fig preserves go but I know you're gonna "git it done!"


Jeff C. said:


> Better late than never!





kracker said:


> Morning folks...



alright, guess I'll hit the floor................ slowly..........


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2012)

Good morning ya'll.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Good morning ya'll.


 what's the password?????


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what's the password?????



 too late , already in, wont be for long just a  quickie


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what's the password?????



Mint Julep?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> too late , already in, wont be for long just a  quickie


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Mint Julep?


 that'll work............. yaknow, I have never had one though......... hhhmmm, strange............


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what's the password?????



By the way , you gave me a key ... remember


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> that'll work............. yaknow, I have never had one though......... hhhmmm, strange............



It's like drinkin ice cold candy, until you get about four or five in you and the world starts spinning real fast..


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all! Just a quick pass through...been busy doin' yard work. Getting ready to can up some fig preserves (my first ever try at canning. So wish me luck!)
> 
> I don't know what in the world I ate last night, but one of the Drivelers was featured in a "hot and steamy dream"  I had. I ain't NEVER tellin' anyone who it was or what was happenin'.....




Well apparently just the sheer mention of fig preserves and "hot and steamy dream" in the same post has already got some "slicked up" Hollywood producers calling and wanting to buy the movie rights to it !!!!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> too late , already in, wont be for long just a  quickie




Now that is a dangerous statement if I ever heard one !!!  Seems like I heard a conversation like that once upon a time.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Now that is a dangerous statement if I ever heard one !!!  Seems like I heard a conversation like that once upon a time.



refer back to the post before you made this one.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 10, 2012)

Mornin dribblers and droolers. After workin a 72 hour week last week I feel like I been rode hard and put up wet. 

Lookin forward to that paycheck though 

Whats this I'm reading about Plums steamy dreams and Muds quickies 

    I been gone too long


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin dribblers and droolers. After workin a 72 hour week last week I feel like I been rode hard and put up wet.
> 
> Lookin forward to that paycheck though
> 
> ...



Yeah...and it's gonna cost ya...give it $$ up bro!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Now that is a dangerous statement if I ever heard one !!!  Seems like I heard a conversation like that once upon a time.





Sterlo58 said:


> Mornin dribblers and droolers. After workin a 72 hour week last week I feel like I been rode hard and put up wet.
> 
> Lookin forward to that paycheck though
> 
> ...



After reading back, that was prob. not the best thing to say


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2012)

> After reading back, that was prob. not the best thing to say
> __________________
> Really?



Believe you are correct.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> By the way , you gave me a key ... remember


 but do you remember................ aaawwwwnevermind.......


Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's like drinkin ice cold candy, until you get about four or five in you and the world starts spinning real fast..


 sounds like my kinda drank........


EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Now that is a dangerous statement if I ever heard one !!!  Seems like I heard a conversation like that once upon a time.





Sterlo58 said:


> I been gone too long


 yes you have!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2012)

What in the world is goin` on in here????


Grrr....mornin`...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> After reading back, that was prob. not the best thing to say



Welcome back, Mr Quickie!!


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ummm, playin in The Creek and playin in the water ain't the same...



There's water in da Creedk, ain't there? 



Keebs said:


> THAT'S what pm's are for!
> Lemme know how the fig preserves go but I know you're gonna "git it done!"



Hmmm....I'll think about PM's....maybe I'll just send you a text. You'd get a kick outta it 



EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Well apparently just the sheer mention of fig preserves and "hot and steamy dream" in the same post has already got some "slicked up" Hollywood producers calling and wanting to buy the movie rights to it !!!!!



Where dey at?? I need some more $$$$ 



Sterlo58 said:


> Whats this I'm reading about Plums steamy dreams and Muds quickies
> 
> I been gone too long




 I had a dream about a Driveler 

And yes you have!! 




mudracing101 said:


> After reading back, that was prob. not the best thing to say



Ya think?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> What in the world is goin` on in here????
> 
> 
> Grrr....mornin`...



 

Ohhhh, nuttin much....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> What in the world is goin` on in here????
> 
> 
> Grrr....mornin`...



Mornin Nic. 



Sugar Plum said:


> There's water in da Creedk, ain't there?



Forget it, I ain't gettin in no debate with an undercover blonde...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> What in the world is goin` on in here????
> Grrr....mornin`...


Missed getting to see you Friday night........


Jeff C. said:


> Welcome back, Mr Quickie!!





Sugar Plum said:


> Hmmm....I'll think about PM's....maybe I'll just send you a text. You'd get a kick outta it


 You have my digits!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> There's water in da Creedk, ain't there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



patiently waiting


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)




----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> There's water in da Creedk, ain't there?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I still have a cooler full of Coors, and my fishin` tackle is still in the Yoter, so I will probably be back in the creek in a couple of hours. 



Keebs said:


> Missed getting to see you Friday night........
> 
> 
> 
> You have my digits!




There will be other times.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I still have a cooler full of Coors, and my fishin` tackle is still in the Yoter, so I will probably be back in the creek in a couple of hours.
> 
> There will be other times.


  
I LIKE the way you creek wade too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## kracker (Jul 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I still have a cooler full of Coors, and my fishin` tackle is still in the Yoter, so I will probably be back in the creek in a couple of hours.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You mean beer won't go bad overnight in the cooler? 

Imagine that??

I still don't think I'll chance it.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 10, 2012)

Morning folks.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Jul 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

Lukikus2 said:


>


 I couldn't help it, got it in an email & had to share!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> After reading back, that was prob. not the best thing to say



Oh it definitely has signature line potential...



Jeff C. said:


> Yeah...and it's gonna cost ya...give it $$ up bro!!!



I'll buy the next round 



Keebs said:


> yes you have!



Howdy Darlin


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

HEY TRIPOD!!!!!!!!! I can see Munchkin & Maggie in this!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Howdy Darlin


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> I had a dream about a Driveler
> 
> And yes you have!!



 back atcha Cort

If ya can't reveal the driveler you gotta keep it to yoself. Course ya could send me a text.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> but do you remember................ aaawwwwnevermind.......
> 
> sounds like my kinda drank........
> 
> ...


I never remember nothing, remind me


Nicodemus said:


> What in the world is goin` on in here????
> 
> 
> Grrr....mornin`...


buncha dirty minded drivelers



Jeff C. said:


> Welcome back, Mr Quickie!!


 Hey Jeffro, wont be around too much , got some changes at work that will interupt my play time.


Keebs said:


> Missed getting to see you Friday night........
> 
> 
> 
> You have my digits!





Sterlo58 said:


> Oh it definitely has signature line potential...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont know if thats a good thing to have under your name though


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 10, 2012)

They aint no white .....oak ridges down here.... lawd help me!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I never remember nothing, remind mebuncha dirty minded drivelers
> 
> 
> Hey Jeffro, _*wont be around too much , got some changes at work that will interupt my play time.*_


 MAKE it work!!


blood on the ground said:


> They aint no white .....oak ridges down here.... lawd help me!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> kawfeeee, of course!
> 
> 
> yes you are!
> ...





Keebs said:


> what's the password?????





Keebs said:


>





Keebs said:


> that'll work............. yaknow, I have never had one though......... hhhmmm, strange............





Keebs said:


> but do you remember................ aaawwwwnevermind.......
> 
> sounds like my kinda drank........
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> Missed getting to see you Friday night........
> 
> 
> You have my digits!





Keebs said:


>





Keebs said:


> I LIKE the way you creek wade too!





Keebs said:


> I couldn't help it, got it in an email & had to share!





Keebs said:


> HEY TRIPOD!!!!!!!!! I can see Munchkin & Maggie in this!!!!!!!





Keebs said:


>



Glad to see you are back at work getting it done this AM.  

keebsisnttheonlymultiquoter.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Glad to see you are back at work getting it done this AM.
> 
> keebsisnttheonlymultiquoter.



 and multi-tasker, I have the fall bids ready for the AD & getting the timecards caught up, yeah, I'm kickin it & taking NAMES dis moanin!
 I actually miss the routine of things when I'm off work!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 10, 2012)

HowmayIhelpedchou?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I never remember nothing, remind me
> buncha dirty minded drivelers
> 
> 
> ...






mudracing101 said:


> too late , already in, wont be for long just a  quickie



Naw....you still got this!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw....you still got this!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



Just tryin to help a brotha out!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Just tryin to help a brotha out!!


 He's quick, remember, he don't need any help!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Naw....you still got this!!





Keebs said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Just tryin to help a brotha out!!



 Whats for lunch. i'm hungry


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Whats for lunch. i'm hungry


 Oh man, I have been being SPOILED!!!  I have left over pan fried steak, garlic mashed taters & steamed broccoli with zucchini........ and I didn't cook it!!!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all! Just a quick pass through...been busy doin' yard work. Getting ready to can up some fig preserves (my first ever try at canning. So wish me luck!)
> 
> I don't know what in the world I ate last night, but one of the Drivelers was featured in a dream I had. I ain't NEVER tellin' anyone who it was or what was happenin'.....



If it's anything like the dream I had...U and I need to talk!


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Oh man, I have been being SPOILED!!!  I have left over pan fried steak, garlic mashed taters & steamed broccoli with zucchini........ and I didn't cook it!!!!



Prob. gonna be left over Chicken Enchilada's the wifey cooked last night. mmmmmmmmm they were good


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> If it's anything like the dream I had...U and I need to talk!





mudracing101 said:


> Prob. gonna be left over Chicken Enchilada's the wifey cooked last night. mmmmmmmmm they were good


 I think tonight is gonna be a roast in the slow cooker & whatever veggies we throw together, tomorrow night I'm gonna fix my baked yellow rice & cheekun, I LIKE swapping out the cooking!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I think tonight is gonna be a roast in the slow cooker & whatever veggies we throw together, tomorrow night I'm gonna fix my baked yellow rice & cheekun, I LIKE swapping out the cooking!



Don't spoil your appetite for lunch/dinner with all that popcorn!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 10, 2012)

All this talk of food is making me hawngreee. Gunna go fix me and Sam some chow. Be back later.


----------



## kracker (Jul 10, 2012)

Good old greasy fried hamburgers.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Don't spoil your appetite for lunch/dinner with all that popcorn!


Nevah!


Sterlo58 said:


> All this talk of food is making me hawngreee. Gunna go fix me and Sam some chow. Be back later.





kracker said:


> Good old greasy fried hamburgers.


 that'll work too!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> All this talk of food is making me hawngreee. Gunna go fix me and Sam some chow. Be back later.



BINGOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 10, 2012)

Afternoon Folks


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> Afternoon Folks



Howdy Doug!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2012)

<-------Went with a egg salad and a BLT sammich wiff chips and sweet tea.


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 10, 2012)

First bath of fig jam out of the canner. So far, looks good. Had just enough left over in the pot to spread on a couple slices of toast. HOLY MOLY!! I think two of the jars didn't seal right...I guess I'mma have to put them in the fridge and eat 'em. Dang....


----------



## kracker (Jul 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> First bath of fig jam out of the canner. So far, looks good. Had just enough left over in the pot to spread on a couple slices of toast. HOLY MOLY!! I think two of the jars didn't seal right...I guess I'mma have to put them in the fridge and eat 'em. Dang....


Don't you hate it when that happens...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> First bath of fig jam out of the canner. So far, looks good. Had just enough left over in the pot to spread on a couple slices of toast. HOLY MOLY!! I think two of the jars didn't seal right...I guess I'mma have to put them in the fridge and eat 'em. Dang....



Lawd...I love fig preserves/jam whatever you call it. 

Don't worry, it won't last long!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> Afternoon Folks





Jeff C. said:


> <-------Went with a egg salad and a BLT sammich wiff chips and sweet tea.


 that'll fill ya up!


Sugar Plum said:


> First bath of fig jam out of the canner. So far, looks good. Had just enough left over in the pot to spread on a couple slices of toast. HOLY MOLY!! I think two of the jars didn't seal right...I guess I'mma have to put them in the fridge and eat 'em. Dang....


Yep, doncha just hate that?
Next you gotta put up some bell pepper jelly!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> First bath of fig jam out of the canner. So far, looks good. Had just enough left over in the pot to spread on a couple slices of toast. HOLY MOLY!! I think two of the jars didn't seal right...I guess I'mma have to put them in the fridge and eat 'em. Dang....



If you have a ceiling fan going, creating a breeze, cover your finished jars with a towel. If they cool off too quick they won't seal right.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 10, 2012)

Ham n turky sammiches,


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

Hankus said:


> pig n gobbler sammiches,


 alrighty then..........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2012)

I think it`s about that time of the day to ease on down to the Kinchafoonee. Maybe ice that knee down again...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2012)

Afternoon friends !!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon friends !!!



What's up? Cabbage Patch!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I think it`s about that time of the day to ease on down to the Kinchafoonee. Maybe ice that knee down again...


 sure wish I could join you!!  Enjoy, my friend!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon friends !!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> What's up? Cabbage Patch!!!


 Cabbage Patch


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Lawd...I love fig preserves/jam whatever you call it.
> 
> Don't worry, it won't last long!!


I got bunches of figs , wished my wife knew how to make fig perserves 


Nicodemus said:


> I think it`s about that time of the day to ease on down to the Kinchafoonee. Maybe ice that knee down again...






Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon friends !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> that'll fill ya up!
> 
> Yep, doncha just hate that?
> Next you gotta put up some bell pepper jelly!



Ahh...fergot to tell you MizT just put some up week-end for last 



Nicodemus said:


> I think it`s about that time of the day to ease on down to the Kinchafoonee. Maybe ice that knee down again...



I have to admit, lookin at those pics made me envious!! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Afternoon friends !!!



Afternoon Budro!! 



Last week, prior to the 3 3/4 inches of rain we got, my grass was burnin up. This week, it's thumbin it's nose at me 

I ain't takin that crap!  It's gonna get it................. later on


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Ahh...fergot to tell you MizT just put some up week-end for last
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pics.........????????? where?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> I got bunches of figs , wished my wife knew how to make fig perserves


 Bring'em to me, we'll work out a trade! For REAL!


Jeff C. said:


> Ahh...fergot to tell you MizT just put some up week-end for last
> _*My peppers are just starting to make!*_
> 
> Last week, prior to the 3 3/4 inches of rain we got, my grass was burnin up. This week, it's thumbin it's nose at me
> ...


I know what ya mean, but at least I'm getting the dirt covered in the yard, not as much sand to track in the house!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2012)

Day 2 stuck at home with the wife . . .


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Day 2 stuck at home with the wife . . .


 cry me a handful & I'll wash your hair...........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> cry me a handful & I'll wash your hair...........





I even offered her $$$ to go shop with if she'd just leave me alone !!!





Wonder who's gonna take 243's place since he retired ???


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I even offered her $$$ to go shop with if she'd just leave me alone !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Send it to me, I'll take care of it for ya..........
Say what???


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Pics.........????????? where?



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7030603&postcount=552


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I even offered her $$$ to go shop with if she'd just leave me alone !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think he's just tired, not really re-tired...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I even offered her $$$ to go shop with if she'd just leave me alone !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah..I saw that!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2012)

Gotta find sumpin to do . . .







mebbe I'll have a lil drankie drank . . .


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta find sumpin to do . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe I'll join ya bro 

I see in your avatar that you have a new toy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> Bring'em to me, we'll work out a trade! For REAL!
> 
> I know what ya mean, but at least I'm getting the dirt covered in the yard, not as much sand to track in the house!


 workin out a trade


Jeff C. said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=7030603&postcount=552


Thanks pal


Hooked On Quack said:


> Gotta find sumpin to do . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



love me a lil drankie drank


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Another hot, lazy, summer day down here in God`s Country....



Man, a Coors and a creek sure would do the trick for me


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Maybe I'll join ya bro
> 
> I see in your avatar that you have a new toy.




Come on brudder, there's plenty of room in da crick !!! 


I traded my Honda 450 for a Honda 680, with a 2" lift, 27" tires and rims, 3k winch, automatic with power steering and GPS.  Rides like a caddy !!! 





mudracing101 said:


> workin out a trade
> 
> Thanks pal
> 
> ...






Really??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Maybe I'll join ya bro
> 
> I see in your avatar that you have a new toy.


 You two together????? UNCHAPERONED??? I Think NOT................ I volunteer!


mudracing101 said:


> workin out a trade
> love me a lil drankie drank


 really............. you pick and deliver & I promise to make either or both, fig preserves or strawberry fig preserves (my fav) how 'bout that?
I NEED me a lil drankie drank 'bout now!


mudracing101 said:


> Man, a Coors and a creek sure would do the trick for me


know any where on the Willacoochie up this way that has good access???  and ain't dry!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2012)

A'ight....time to go get even with the grass 

Y'all have a good afternoon!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight....time to go get even with the grass
> 
> Y'all have a good afternoon!!


take your water!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> A'ight....time to go get even with the grass
> 
> Y'all have a good afternoon!!





Keebs said:


> take your water!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





She MEANT to say beer !!!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> take your BEER !!!!!!!!!!!!!!



There...fixed it.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> She MEANT to say beer !!!





Sterlo58 said:


> There...fixed it.


 ohshutthefrontdoor!


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> ohshutthefrontdoor!



oops sorry I left my barn door unzipped...er...uh I mean open.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2012)

I look forward to being impotent, I'm tired of being a slave to that thang . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> You two together????? UNCHAPERONED??? I Think NOT................ I volunteer!
> 
> really............. you pick and deliver & I promise to make either or both, fig preserves or strawberry fig preserves (my fav) how 'bout that?
> I NEED me a lil drankie drank 'bout now!
> ...


No, if i did, i'd pick ya up on the way. The olcmugee aint far though. I'll get you some figs. The big texas figs have done dropped, i'm waiting on the others.



Jeff C. said:


> A'ight....time to go get even with the grass
> 
> Y'all have a good afternoon!!


See ya


Hooked On Quack said:


> I look forward to being impotent, I'm tired of being a slave to that thang . . .


 you aint right


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> Mornin' y'all! Just a quick pass through...been busy doin' yard work. Getting ready to can up some fig preserves (my first ever try at canning. So wish me luck!)
> 
> I don't know what in the world I ate last night, but one of the Drivelers was featured in a dream I had. I ain't NEVER tellin' anyone who it was or what was happenin'.....





boneboy96 said:


> If it's anything like the dream I had...U and I need to talk!




Bob, I don't think that when A T & T said to reach out and touch someone that they really meant it THAT way !!!  






Hooked On Quack said:


> Day 2 stuck at home with another forum member's wife  while my wife is out of town.  Oh My....Decisions, Decisions, Decisions !!!     [/COLOR]




Quack, I fixed it for you.  Personally, I think that you need to take that new 4-wheeler of yours out in the back field and drive it around and around and around some more.  Of course, make sure that you have a stiff drink in the cupholder while doing so.    Then come back and stagger into the pool  !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> No, if i did, i'd pick ya up on the way. The olcmugee aint far though. I'll get you some figs. The big texas figs have done dropped, i'm waiting on the others.
> 
> 
> See ya
> you aint right







really . . .


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> really . . .



I think Keebs might have exageratted..exag.... i dont think she told you the whole truth about the saying "really?"


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> No, if i did, i'd pick ya up on the way. The olcmugee aint far though. I'll get you some figs. The big texas figs have done dropped, i'm waiting on the others.
> 
> 
> See ya
> you aint right





mudracing101 said:


> I think Keebs might have exageratted..exag.... i dont think she told you the whole truth about the saying "really?"


I got witnessesss!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Bob, I don't think that when A T & T said to reach our and touch someone that they really meant it THAT way !!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Quack fall down and go BOOM !!! 




mudracing101 said:


> I think Keebs might have exageratted..exag.... i dont think she told you the whole truth about the saying "really?"





Keebo is like a big sista to me, she always tells me the trooth !!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2012)

Flyin` high and feelin` mean...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack fall down and go BOOM !!!
> Keebo is like a big sista to me, she always tells me the trooth !!!!


 you coulda put that another way, yaknow!


Nicodemus said:


> Flyin` high and feelin` mean...


PERFECT, bring the cooler & the bottle, no need for cups!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you coulda put that another way, yaknow!
> 
> PERFECT, bring the cooler & the bottle, no need for cups!





And throw the cap away. I like the way you think, Sister!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2012)

Brother Quack, if I killed your thread, my apologies...


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> you coulda put that another way, yaknow!
> 
> PERFECT, bring the cooler & the bottle, no need for cups!



He coulda said lil sista huh


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2012)

Think I'll wait til the shadows are a lil longer


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> And throw the cap away. I like the way you think, Sister!


 I had great teachers!


mudracing101 said:


> He coulda said lil sista huh


 yes he could have!!!!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Think I'll wait til the shadows are a lil longer


 I don't blame ya!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2012)

Keebs, Quack, Mud, and Jeff, meet me at the creek and us`ll have some dranks.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Brother Quack, if I killed your thread, my apologies...





No worries bro !!



I'm gonna give you a gift certificate for a manicure, pedicure, and a haircut, along with a full body massage...




mudracing101 said:


> He coulda said lil sista huh






Only reason I said "big sista" is 'cause she's a couplea years older than me.


She KNOWS I lubs her !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I had great teachers!
> 
> yes he could have!!!!!!!!
> 
> I don't blame ya!



10-4, I've got plenty of time before it gets dark!!



Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, Quack, Mud, and Jeff, meet me at the creek and us`ll have some dranks.



Now that's a good idea!! Wish I could....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, Quack, Mud, and Jeff, meet me at the creek and us`ll have some dranks.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Only reason I said "big sista" is 'cause _*she's a couplea years older than me.*_
> 
> 
> She KNOWS I lubs her !!!


And YOU LOVE reminding me of that every chance you get!



Jeff C. said:


> 10-4, I've got plenty of time before it gets dark!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2012)

I`m older`n all of you. More short tempered too.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Keebs, Quack, Mud, and Jeff, meet me at the creek and us`ll have some dranks.




I've been wading since 2:30, ya'll need to ketchup !!!!





Nicodemus said:


> I`m older`n all of you. More short tempered too.





Mebbe in age, but there's a heap 'o miles on this fat buoy !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m older`n all of you. More short tempered too.



You ain't lyin....I saw where you was born on the 2nd day


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 10, 2012)

Good afternoon, all! It is HAWT outside.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I've been wading since 2:30, ya'll need to ketchup !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Me too, I been wadin` for a couple of hours now.  

The miles done about wore me down now, my Friend. Some of these days are rough...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You ain't lyin....I saw where you was born on the 2nd day





Hey!!  Just for that we gonna let Quack mix your dranks!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m older`n all of you. More short tempered too.


your point?


Jeff C. said:


> You ain't lyin....I saw where you was born on the 2nd day


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2012)

Afternoon, people.
Long day at da Big House. The good news is i'm off the rest of the week. The bad news is i'm getting 3 maybe 4 teeth pulled in the morning. Stoopid wisdom teeth....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, people.
> Long day at da Big House. The good news is i'm off the rest of the week. The bad news is i'm getting 3 maybe 4 teeth pulled in the morning. Stoopid wisdom teeth....





It`s gonna hurt real bad and you`ll be in mortal agony for days and days. Here`s the one I had pulled the other week. I see now why I couldn`t budge it when I put my own pliars on it.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, people.
> Long day at da Big House. The good news is i'm off the rest of the week. The bad news is i'm getting 3 maybe 4 teeth pulled in the morning. Stoopid wisdom teeth....



Wassup Bammer ? 

Last week I worked 72 hours. This week I work 24. Talk about craziness. 

At least I ain't got to get no teefuses pulled.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s gonna hurt real bad and you`ll be in mortal agony for days and days. Here`s the one I had pulled the other week. I see now why I couldn`t budge it when I put my own pliars on it.



oh lord.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> oh lord.....





Want me to give you some good news?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You ain't lyin....I saw where you was born on the 2nd day




OHHHHHHHH SNIT !!!! 




Nicodemus said:


> Me too, I been wadin` for a couple of hours now.
> 
> The miles done about wore me down now, my Friend. Some of these days are rough...




Know whatcha mean bro, some of the car/truck/4wheeler/motorcycle wrecks I've been over the years have caught up with me. 




Nicodemus said:


> Hey!!  Just for that we gonna let Quack mix your dranks!




Whoooooooot !!!!  Dranks on me, and I DO mean on me.




rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, people.
> Long day at da Big House. The good news is i'm off the rest of the week. The bad news is i'm getting 3 maybe 4 teeth pulled in the morning. Stoopid wisdom teeth....





Ya need to come see yo friendly Dr. Quack !!!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 10, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Good afternoon, all! It is HAWT outside.



Sez Miss Hawtie!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2012)

Sterlo58 said:


> Wassup Bammer ?
> 
> Last week I worked 72 hours. This week I work 24. Talk about craziness.
> 
> At least I ain't got to get no teefuses pulled.



Well, the hogs are nocturnal, about to lose 50 hours of vacation,and the insurance year is about to roll over. It's a good time to get this done. 
Now, if i can just forget Nic's words of encouragement, i may survive. Can't believe he brought his toofy home...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Well, the hogs are nocturnal, about to lose 50 hours of vacation,and the insurance year is about to roll over. It's a good time to get this done.
> Now, if i can just forget Nic's words of encouragement, i may survive. Can't believe he brought his toofy home...





Got 3 more tucked away in a safe place. Gonna throw em on the trade blanket at the Rondyvoo one of these years.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Good afternoon, all! It is HAWT outside.



Yes ma'am it is....How you doin??



Nicodemus said:


> Hey!!  Just for that we gonna let Quack mix your dranks!



 I think 





rhbama3 said:


> Afternoon, people.
> Long day at da Big House. The good news is i'm off the rest of the week. The bad news is i'm getting 3 maybe 4 teeth pulled in the morning. Stoopid wisdom teeth....



Well dang, Rob!! R&R time....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2012)

That dadgum Quack is so funny he could make a cat laugh!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Got 3 more tucked away in a safe place. Gonna throw em on the trade blanket at the Rondyvoo one of these years.





Stick 'em up under yo pilla, mebbe da Quack Fairy will come visit ....






Later ya'll, gonna fry up some Grouper and talk dirty to the wife.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stick 'em up under yo pilla, mebbe da Quack Fairy will come visit ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 Now`s a good time to take em out and bust em up with a hammer!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Stick 'em up under yo pilla, mebbe da Quack Fairy will come visit ....



Oh lawd...


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 10, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> Sez Miss Hawtie!







Jeff C. said:


> Yes ma'am it is....How you doin??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doing fine! Rode the horse for about an hour today, and then spent most of the day helping [watching] a truck get fixed. Now I'm curled up witha not-feeling-well kitty a glss of sun tea. Good evening!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum, how many pints you end up with?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 10, 2012)

GeorgiaBelle said:


> Doing fine! Rode the horse for about an hour today, and then spent most of the day helping [watching] a truck get fixed. Now I'm curled up witha not-feeling-well kitty a glss of sun tea. Good evening!



You helped watch a truck get fixed?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 10, 2012)

good lord, I bet he's done left me!!!!! Bye ya'll!!!!!!!


----------



## GeorgiaBelle (Jul 10, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You helped watch a truck get fixed?



Well, technically, yes. The kid (not mine) was "helping." So I was helping keep him quiet and out of the way.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jul 10, 2012)

Well yall it's coming a thunder boomer outside. After last months lightening strike I think I'll unplug the computer. 

Later folks


----------



## Sugar Plum (Jul 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Sugar Plum, how many pints you end up with?



It made a total of 6 pints, but I used little half pint jars. So I have 12 

Down to 8 now and it's only been about 10 hours since I made them!  

I think I'll have another round of figs ready in a few days. Gonna call my neighbor lady up and see if I can't pick her tree clean, too. They don't eat them! 

She has apples they don't eat either....shame, really. For them, anyway. She told me I could have all the apples I want! And another neighbor has a pear tree she doesn't intend to do a thing with!! JACKPOT!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> It made a total of 6 pints, but I used little half pint jars. So I have 12
> 
> Down to 8 now and it's only been about 10 hours since I made them!





You have to hide em from the varmints!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 10, 2012)

.....yep..


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2012)

14 hours till toof pulling.
happy, happy, happy.....


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> 14 hours till toof pulling.
> happy, happy, happy.....





It`s gonna be just fine...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> 14 hours till toof pulling.
> happy, happy, happy.....



durn.....that sounds about as much fun as stepping on a broadhead.......


----------



## Tag-a-long (Jul 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s gonna be just fine...



You know ... somehow that just doesn't sound as reassuring coming from you!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> durn.....that sounds about as much fun as stepping on a broadhead.......





Tim, as friends with poor ol Robert, we need to offer words of encouragement, not doom, gloom, blood, and the horrble sounds toofs make when their bein` wrenched out by the roots with a medieval pair of pincher pliars.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> It`s gonna be just fine...



sez the man that tried to pull his own teeth with a pair of pliers.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2012)

Tag-a-long said:


> You know ... somehow that just doesn't sound as reassuring coming from you!





Im just here to help...


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 10, 2012)

Howdy Helmet Heads, hope ya'll had a great day.  

Baton Rouge is still here!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Tim, as friends with poor ol Robert, we need to offer words of encouragement, not doom, gloom, blood, and the horrble sounds toofs make when their bein` wrenched out by the roots with a medieval pair of pincher pliars.



.....I believe we could do it for him and it'd be a lot cheaper........I hold him down.....and you go to yankin'


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> .....I believe we could do it for him and it'd be a lot cheaper........I hold him down.....and you go to yankin'





I`ll bring the anestic, anna, angostot, that stuff what will make him not give a flyin ` flip, and my pliars!!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll bring the anestic, anna, angostot, that stuff what will make him not give a flyin ` flip, and my pliars!!



Think I am seeing another "putting socks on a rooster" scenario developing here ........


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Think I am seeing another "putting socks on a rooster" scenario developing here ........





That flyin` flip stuff is for you and me to drink before we tackle them stubborn teef.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Howdy Helmet Heads, hope ya'll had a great day.
> 
> Baton Rouge is still here!



Mudbugs still in season down there?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ll bring the anestic, anna, angostot, that stuff what will make him not give a flyin ` flip, and my pliars!!



If you can't spell or pronounce it, i certainly don't want you giving it to me!


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Mudbugs still in season down there?



I don't know but we are going to Don's Seafood tomorrow so I'll let ya know then.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> If you can't spell or pronounce it, i certainly don't want you giving it to me!




How does apple pie sound?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2012)

Sugar Plum said:


> It made a total of 6 pints, but I used little half pint jars. So I have 12
> 
> Down to 8 now and it's only been about 10 hours since I made them!
> 
> ...



hhhh hmmmm... 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> durn.....that sounds about as much fun as stepping on a broadhead.......



Well, not really, he wasn't aware of the broadhead. I doubt he's givin this much thought though...




pstrahin said:


> Howdy Helmet Heads, hope ya'll had a great day.
> 
> Baton Rouge is still here!



How do pstrahin? How was it??



Nicodemus said:


> I`ll bring the anestic, anna, angostot, that stuff what will make him not give a flyin ` flip, and my pliars!!



Y'all need to recruit one more local from down that a way, gonna need to photog it!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> hhhh hmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Nurse Keebs and Nurse Sugar Plum can handle them duties.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Mudbugs still in season down there?



You can still get them Bama, but by now they are usually quite large and more difficult to peel. Never stopped me though


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You can still get them Bama, but by now they are usually quite large and more difficult to peel. Never stopped me though



Those are actually what you want in a soup, etouffee or chowder. They stay together and get more tender in the cooking. You're right though. Not the best for eating when they are boiled or steamed.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Nurse Keebs and Nurse Sugar Plum can handle them duties.



I wish they were here to take care of me. The Ol' Battleaxe may have a Doctorate of Nursing, but she ain't much on sympathy for me.


----------



## pstrahin (Jul 10, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> hhhh hmmmm...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey Jeff C.  All goes well.  Be here the rest of the week.  Hope I can bring some rain back with me!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 10, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Hey Jeff C.  All goes well.  Be here the rest of the week.  Hope I can bring some rain back with me!



10-4, well stock up on the local cuisine and ingredients before you head back 

We've been getting some good showers here and there, maybe you did also.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 10, 2012)

Through with werk, through with kitchen, need shower


----------



## slip (Jul 10, 2012)

Home from work at last ... got chased around by the lightning all night. It was so close at lock up that the boss lady let out a little scream.


----------



## Hankus (Jul 10, 2012)

Its the little things that make a mans day slip


----------



## dougefresh (Jul 10, 2012)

i take it there is no night shift keeping the fire going...


----------



## slip (Jul 11, 2012)

dougefresh said:


> i take it there is no night shift keeping the fire going...



Im still kickin for a short minute ... but nah, no night shift anymore.

Gunna try and hit the hay ... hard to come home from work and go from 60 to 0 and try to sleep. Gotta do it again in the AM tho ...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2012)

Hey bama, getting a little tooth pulled is some excuse not to be on call.   

Well did the final gurgling sound of the coffee being brewed wake you up>?  If not the aroma will waft your way momentarily and hump day will begin in earnest.







The storm that rolled through last night about the fifth inning which means dark and lightening in the sky had the gutter on the front overflowing.   So much for gutter guards keeping the leaves out.  So first light will have me on a ladder before the new storms roll in today.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 11, 2012)

Mornin GW, believe bama might need some special creamer to take the edge off this morning


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> Mornin GW, believe bama might need some special creamer to take the edge off this morning



Should he be given on of these?






or maybe just some Baileys


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 11, 2012)

Morning all....Happy Hump Day!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 11, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Should he be given on of these?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The knuckle cup........having coffee with an attitude.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 11, 2012)

I will need a couple of cups this morning, please.





Nicodemus said:


> Nurse Keebs and Nurse Sugar Plum can handle them duties.




I am thinking that NIC has the right idea here.  I sure wish that I could get Nurse Keebs and Nurse Sugar Plum to help get the kinks out of me this morning.  Shucks, I've got a lot of things to do today before I leave tomorrow to go on my annual golfing vacation in Florida.


Now Good Morning and "HAPPY HUMP DAY" to you Gobblin, KYBowhunter, and Boneboy.  I tried to get on here over 1-1/2 hours ago but that dang dreaded "white screen" had other ideas so I read the newspaper, ate breakfast and now in the process of washing a load of laundry.  

Hope all of you have a good day and pass it on.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 11, 2012)

One other thing before I forget about it too.  Does Quack's avatar seem just a little bit creepy to you?   Some of those faces look like the ones that I saw in the post office yesterday posted over on the wall in the "WANTED" section. 

Kind of reminds me of my good friend that owns a funeral home.  I call him up and when he answers I ask him if this is the "You Kill'em, We Chill'em" Funeral Home or either the "You Stab'em, We Slab'em" Funeral Home.  I also remind him that his business is the only business that I know about that has people just "dying to come to see him" too.  Of course, I always kid him about just how dead his business is and his reply is always, "Not dead enough though".  He always reminds me that "he will be the last person to let me down too".

Gotta love a Funeral Home owner with a sense of humor!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2012)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> One other thing before I forget about it too.  Does Quack's avatar seem just a little bit creepy to you?   Some of those faces look like the ones that I saw in the post office yesterday posted over on the wall in the "WANTED" section.
> 
> Kind of reminds me of my good friend that owns a funeral home.  I call him up and when he answers I ask him if this is the "You Kill'em, We Chill'em" Funeral Home or either the "You Stab'em, We Slab'em" Funeral Home.  Of course, I always kid him about just how dead his business is and his reply is always, "Not dead enough though".  He always reminds me that "he will be the last person to let me down too".
> 
> Gotta love a Funeral Home owner with a sense of humor!!



Does it burn him up that you are considering cremation?


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Jul 11, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Does it burn him up that you are considering cremation?



I love your "play on words" in your comment !!

Gobblin, We kind of joke about that because he knows that I made plans 11 years ago to donate my remains to the Medical College of Georgia for science purposes and I told him that he has already taken care of my wife and my mother-in-law via the cremation route so it is not bad for him in getting two out of three so to speak !!!   

I have a family burial plot that still has room for 10 more graves and I know that these empty spaces will never be used.  I think that I might consider selling the additional space instead.  Maybe buy some beer and sit on the ground by the family tombstones and enjoy a "Cold One".  Now that sounds like a country song by my friend, Billy Currington,  that has the following lyrics.   "God is Great, Beer is Good, and People are Crazy".  Now that song is a good one.  

One thing for sure, he has handled two funerals (through the cremation process) already this week.  That trend is quickly becoming the norm these days due to the excessive cost especially by the corporate owned funeral homes.


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 11, 2012)

Life lessons never stop coming ...! I took the canoe for a ride down the canal,  flipped it, swam to the side (pulling it wif me) tried to stand on the sea wall,it was covered in algee!  Slip/spash back into the canal! 2X... hawt chick laughing,  cuts all over legs...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Life lessons never stop coming ...! I took the canoe for a ride down the canal,  flipped it, swam to the side (pulling it wif me) tried to stand on the sea wall,it was covered in algee!  Slip/spash back into the canal! 2X... hawt chick laughing,  cuts all over legs...


Was this before or after the nuptie,,nuptua,,,,,,,,,,you got hitched? and was it your hot chick or some other one?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Life lessons never stop coming ...! I took the canoe for a ride down the canal,  flipped it, swam to the side (pulling it wif me) tried to stand on the sea wall,it was covered in algee!  Slip/spash back into the canal! 2X... hawt chick laughing,  cuts all over legs...



 So, 3X??


OUCH!!! Which hurt worse the cut on legs, or the hawt chick laughing?? 

Mornin folks!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Life lessons never stop coming ...! I took the canoe for a ride down the canal,  flipped it, swam to the side (pulling it wif me) tried to stand on the sea wall,it was covered in algee!  Slip/spash back into the canal! 2X... hawt chick laughing,  cuts all over legs...


 Clean those cuts gooood!!!!!! Don't need you getting that flesh eating disease!!!!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Was this before or after the nuptie,,nuptua,,,,,,,,,,you got hitched? and was it your hot chick or some other one?


ohlawdy, I love your new avatar!!!!!!!!!  But I likes mine even more.................


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Was this before or after the nuptie,,nuptua,,,,,,,,,,you got hitched? and was it your hot chick or some other one?



I wont be hitched til tomorrow and it was some other hotty! It wasnt funny


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks!!!


 I forgot................



















_*MORNING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*_


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> I wont be hitched til tomorrow and it was some other hotty! It wasnt funny



From where I'm sittin it was..


----------



## rydert (Jul 11, 2012)

good morning folks.......hump day!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I forgot................
> 
> 
> 
> ...



   You snuck up on me!!! Hi there! 



Miguel Cervantes said:


> From where I'm sittin it was..



He purty much covered all angles didn't he?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

rydert said:


> good morning folks.......hump day!



Mernin rydert!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> You snuck up on me!!! Hi there!
> 
> 
> 
> He purty much covered all angles didn't he?



There was one other angle he missed but that would have moved it from funny to complete humiliation...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> There was one other angle he missed but that would have moved it from funny to complete humiliation...



What?? While poking out his chest and sucking in his belly....his pants fell down???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What?? While poking out his chest and sucking in his belly....his pants fell down???



And screaming like a little girl that a gator may be after him for someone to please help him out of the water,,,,,,NOWWW !!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> And screaming like a little girl that a gator may be after him for someone to please help him out of the water,,,,,,NOWWW !!!!



And it's only knee deep!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> And it's only knee deep!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



Reckon why he didn't tell us the full story??


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Reckon why he didn't tell us the full story??


 He knew someone on here already knew it!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 11, 2012)

Idjits...lol


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Idjits...lol



What's on the agenda for today??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> What's on the agenda for today??



It's bachelor party day, when the hawt chicks can't laugh at him because they are being paid to be there, cake icing and all...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's bachelor party day, when the hawt chicks can't laugh at him because they are being paid to be there, cake icing and all...



Until she pops out of the cake and he see's a familiar face....the hawt chick from yesterday


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Until she pops out of the cake and he see's a familiar face....the hawt chick from yesterday



HOLY COW !!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 11, 2012)

Laying low and watching it rain. Got ta make bandaid run


----------



## mudracing101 (Jul 11, 2012)

Morning ya'll, see ya'll later. Lots of work to do today. Incase i dont see ya'll for five


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Laying low and watching it rain. Got ta make bandaid run



Pick up a tourniquet, just in case, you know, bachelor party later on!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2012)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll, see ya'll later. Lots of work to do today. Incase i dont see ya'll for five





blood on the ground said:


> Laying low and watching it rain. Got ta make bandaid run


 what kinda bachparty plans ya got?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> Laying low and watching it rain. Got ta make bandaid run



Good idea!!!  



mudracing101 said:


> Morning ya'll, see ya'll later. Lots of work to do today. Incase i dont see ya'll for five



Backatcha 

Gonna go wet a hook for a couple of hrs., shoulda left early


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pick up a tourniquet, just in case, you know, bachelor party later on!!!





And a suture kit!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Good idea!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yep.............. but good luck anyway!


----------



## Hankus (Jul 11, 2012)

Ive done alotta things I coulda done better
But now it dont matter none
I raise my glass.  kracker




Mornin yall


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> what kinda bachparty plans ya got?



What kind of question is that?   

He is probably going to have a nice quiet dinner and evening with his future in-laws and then retire for sweet dreams of marital bliss.  




yeah right.


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> _*What kind of question is that?   *_
> 
> He is probably going to have a nice quiet dinner and evening with his future in-laws and then retire for sweet dreams of marital bliss.
> 
> ...


 an honest one.................


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> an honest one.................



She might read GON so what are the chances of getting the real story?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> She might read GON so what are the chances of getting the real story?


 true.............. hadn't thought about that.........


----------



## blood on the ground (Jul 11, 2012)

No bachelor party for me, if the rain will stops im going fishing in the atlantic.  On a much more stable water craft of course!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

blood on the ground said:


> No bachelor party for me, if the rain will stops im going fishing in the atlantic.  On a much more stable water craft of course!



Yep, stay well clear of those sea walls...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 11, 2012)

This is gonna hurt so bad in about 4 hours. Mouf full of gauze and it felt like he was trying to yank my eyeball out thru my jaw. Time for a percocet and a nap....


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> This is gonna hurt so bad in about 4 hours. Mouf full of gauze and it felt like he was trying to yank my eyeball out thru my jaw. Time for a percocet and a nap....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> This is gonna hurt so bad in about 4 hours. Mouf full of gauze and it felt like he was trying to yank my eyeball out thru my jaw. Time for a percocet and a nap....



What's for lunch?   




Percocet good:  pain bad


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> What's for lunch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 left over shredded pork roast on a bed of rice & black beans and a side of snap beans......... yummy.......... think I'll take a nap with WobertWoo!


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 11, 2012)

Percocet good: pain bad.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> This is gonna hurt so bad in about 4 hours. Mouf full of gauze and it felt like he was trying to yank my eyeball out thru my jaw. Time for a percocet and a nap....





Did you bring them toofies home with you?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Did you bring them toofies home with you?



How much is ivory bringing these days?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2012)

gobbleinwoods said:


> How much is ivory bringing these days?





I`m not sure, but a LOT. 3 years ago I priced a 1 1/2 pound chunk of Siberian wooly mammoth fossil ivory for $200. I didn`t get it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> I`m not sure, but a LOT. 3 years ago I priced a 1 1/2 pound chunk of Siberian wooly mammoth fossil ivory for $200. I didn`t get it.



Just how big were Bama's wisdom teeth?


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just how big were Bama's wisdom teeth?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


>



You reckon they're big enough for someone like Delton to carve a turkey scene scrimshaw into them?


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Just how big were Bama's wisdom teeth?



......Had to use this and some blasting caps to get them out....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> ......Had to use this and some blasting caps to get them out....



So, in other words, he's gonna look like this for a few days...


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So, in other words, he's gonna look like this for a few days...
> 
> View attachment 676034



....precisely


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 11, 2012)

.....raining here, lawd we need it....4 days worth would be great


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yep.............. but good luck anyway!



Shoulda left early  


We let blood off the hook and pickin on bama now?


----------



## kracker (Jul 11, 2012)

Finally back on the intrawebs, storm yesterday evening shut me down for a while.

Bama, percocet  goes better with Jager. 

Blood on the ground, you ain't the first guy to get laughed at by a strange hotty, but it is funnier when it happens to someone other than me


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

kracker said:


> Finally back on the intrawebs, storm yesterday evening shut me down for a while.
> 
> Bama, percocet  goes better with Jager.
> 
> Blood on the ground, you ain't the first guy to get laughed at by a strange hotty, but it is funnier when it happens to someone other than me



Any good news from the Doc's office?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Shoulda left early
> 
> 
> We let blood off the hook and pickin on bama now?


yeah.............fer now.........


kracker said:


> Finally back on the intrawebs, storm yesterday evening shut me down for a while.
> 
> Bama, percocet  goes better with Jager.
> 
> Blood on the ground, you ain't the first guy to get laughed at by a strange hotty, but it is funnier when it happens to someone other than me


 wondered what'd happened to ya!


----------



## UK bowhunter (Jul 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Shoulda left early
> 
> 
> We let blood off the hook and pickin on bama now?



We aren't pickin' on bama....we are showing concern for his well being


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> We aren't pickin' on bama....we are showing concern for his well being




Yea! That`s right! Bless his unlucky self!


----------



## StriperAddict (Jul 11, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> We aren't pickin' on bama....we are showing concern for his well being


 
Yep, including those of us who'd also like bama pics to compare with the jowelly squirrel MC just posted


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> yeah.............fer now.........
> 
> wondered what'd happened to ya!



Yeah....ya can't let opportunitiies like that just slide!! 



KYBOWHUNTER said:


> We aren't pickin' on bama....we are showing concern for his well being





Nicodemus said:


> Yea! That`s right! Bless his unlucky self!



Well, if that's the case....'poor wittle pookie'!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Well, if that's the case....'poor wittle pookie'!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 11, 2012)




----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


>



 

Hey Bama


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Bama



waszupp?


----------



## mattech (Jul 11, 2012)

Man what a boring day, I have no calls to go on, and my laptop died so I had to send it in. I hate to complain about sitting on my rear and getting paid, but I would rather be doing something.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2012)

Robert, how you doin`?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


>


 feeling ok, huh?


mattech said:


> Man what a boring day, I have no calls to go on, and my laptop died so I had to send it in. I hate to complain about sitting on my rear and getting paid, but I would rather be doing something.


 dang whiners..........


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 11, 2012)

Nicodemus said:


> Robert, how you doin`?



The usual. Bleeding all over the place. Trying to drink some grape juice and then pack the gauze back in.


----------



## mattech (Jul 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> The usual. Bleeding all over the place. Trying to drink some grape juice and then pack the gauze back in.



I must have missed something, hope all is well.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jul 11, 2012)

mattech said:


> I must have missed something, hope all is well.



Had 3 teeth pulled this morning. I'm doing fine with modern pharmaceuticals.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 11, 2012)

Just don't bite down too hard on that gauze pad Robert...that's how I popped 10 stitches in that 1 quadrant!


----------



## mattech (Jul 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Had 3 teeth pulled this morning. I'm doing fine with modern pharmaceuticals.



Ouch! I remember getting my wisdom teeth out years ago. No fun at all, except the lortab lol.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2012)

Glad you're making it okay Pookie !!!





Back to the grind next 3 nights, weekend off, BUT wife is having her Mom's birthday party here Sunday...


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Glad you're making it okay Pookie !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Back to the grind next 3 nights, weekend off, BUT wife is having her Mom's birthday party here Sunday...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

rhbama3 said:


> Had 3 teeth pulled this morning. I'm doing fine with modern pharmaceuticals.



Drugs are good...


Hey, we actually figured out which dog was the tomato thief. I set a "not quite ripe" mater on the same window sill earlier today. When he didn't think we were looking our Sheltie decided it was time to chow down. And all this time I was accusing poor Beaux of being the perpetrator....


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


>



I know, huh!!!


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> I know, huh!!!


pookie luck!


----------



## mattech (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Drugs are good...
> 
> 
> Hey, we actually figured out which dog was the tomato thief. I set a "not quite ripe" mater on the same window sill earlier today. When he didn't think we were looking our Sheltie decided it was time to chow down. And all this time I was accusing poor Beaux of being the perpetrator....



I have never seen a dog eat a tomato before, well maybe he learned his lesson.


----------



## mattech (Jul 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> pookie luck!



where do you find all these avatars?


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2012)

mattech said:


> where do you find all these avatars?


 I have my ways..................


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> pookie luck!



Bless their hearts!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

mattech said:


> I have never seen a dog eat a tomato before, well maybe he learned his lesson.



What? To be sneakier next time?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> I have my slaves..................


fixed it for you..


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 11, 2012)

OK...lets see if we can finish this one off by 5pm!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2012)

Waiting for the S GA drivelers to jet out of here heading for the bus.


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 11, 2012)

that's only 17 more posts in 19 minutes


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> OK...lets see if we can finish this one off by 5pm!



You


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2012)

boneboy96 said:


> that's only 17 more posts in 19 minutes



going


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2012)

off


----------



## Keebs (Jul 11, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> fixed it for you..


 Do NOT!!!!!


boneboy96 said:


> OK...lets see if we can finish this one off by 5pm!





gobbleinwoods said:


> Waiting for the S GA drivelers to jet out of here heading for the bus.





boneboy96 said:


> that's only 17 more posts in 19 minutes


 knew I shouldn't have multi-quoted this time!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2012)

duty?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm really dreading Sunday, stuck over a hot grill cooking 40-50 deer burgers and probably 50 hotdogs while MIL wallows her fat buttocks around in my recliner.

Oh, and did I mention there's NO drankin allowed in my ON house while HER relatives are here ???


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

Keebs said:


> :
> knew I shouldn't have multi-quoted this time!



Well if you knew it why did you do it?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2012)

Sure were lots of skeeters buzzing around with all the rain we have had.   Pick a mater, swat a bug.  repeat.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm really dreading Sunday, stuck over a hot grill cooking 40-50 deer burgers and probably 50 hotdogs while MIL wallows her fat buttocks around in my recliner.
> 
> Oh, and did I mention there's NO drankin allowed in my ON house while HER relatives are here ???



Violation of the King of the House Rules.


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm really dreading Sunday, stuck over a hot grill cooking 40-50 deer burgers and probably 50 hotdogs while MIL wallows her fat buttocks around in my recliner.
> 
> Oh, and did I mention there's NO drankin allowed in my ON house while HER relatives are here ???





I`m sure somewhere on the plantation, you can find a cool spot to have a drank, or 7 or 12.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jul 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm really dreading Sunday, stuck over a hot grill cooking 40-50 deer burgers and probably 50 hotdogs while MIL wallows her fat buttocks around in my recliner.
> 
> Oh, and did I mention there's NO drankin allowed in my ON house while HER relatives are here ???



How about outside by the grill?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm really dreading Sunday, stuck over a hot grill cooking 40-50 deer burgers and probably 50 hotdogs while MIL wallows her fat buttocks around in my recliner.
> 
> Oh, and did I mention there's NO drankin allowed in my ON house while HER relatives are here ???



That


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

hooked on quack said:


> i'm really dreading sunday, stuck over a hot grill cooking 40-50 deer burgers and probably 50 hotdogs while mil wallows her fat buttocks around in my recliner.
> 
> Oh, and did i mention there's no drankin allowed in my on house while her relatives are here ???



sux!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

Did


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

my.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 11, 2012)

One more


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 11, 2012)

part...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jul 11, 2012)

done!!!!!


----------

